# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Я выиграл 820 000$

## SDA

Пришло на мейловский ящик, где то засветил спамерам. Обычно всегда удаляю спам, а здесь прочитал и улыбнуся (думал куда поместить в юмор или сюда):
Lottolore Lotteries,
Bexton-London,
United Kingdom
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369

 :"http://": lottolore.com

                                                       WINNING NOTICE

Dear Dima,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Lottomax E-mail weekly sweepstake lottery held on Saturday 3rd November, 2007 in United Kingdom. Your e-mail address with ticket number: 56188 with Serial number 02098 matched our lucky numbers: 8-23-33-40-46-49 with a Bonus number: 37.


You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:

Contact person: Frank Peters
Email:               [email protected]
Telephone:       +234 803 814 1717

Your prize money would be processed and released to you as soon as you contact this payment office.

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.

Sincerely,

Gregory Adams
+44  702 403 0985
Head Office
London-UK

Надо ехать в Лондон за баблом  :Face2:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## RiC

> Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:


Не в Лондон, а в Африку, адрес вот только забыли указать, наверное где-то в Нигерии...  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

SDA, Поделишься?  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

anton_dr, Если бы поехал Лондон, то бы поделился, а Африку не поеду, там бандиты и злые Бармалеи  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Зато там "вечная теплота"  :Smiley:

----------


## AndreyKa

Не, не в Нигерию, в самый, что ни наесть, загнивающий Запад - США.
Видел я, как там завлекают народ в пуританском штате Юта, поехать в соседний штат Неваду - логово азартных игр. В наш отель в пятницу приехало в трейлере передвижное казино и развернулось в холе. Они там орали до 11:00 ночи, как не нормальные (уже теперь я стал думать, что там были подставные заводилы), хотя играть на деньги нельзя, только на бесплатные фишки.
Там у них прям на границе штата городок есть, Wenover. С их стороны нормальный город, а с невадовской дикозападный - West Wenover.
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=4...&t=h&z=14&om=0

----------


## [email protected]

а я больше выиграл)) целый ван мильйон паундс!!! (тема - 11484). надо придумать какой-нить чемп по количеству "выигранного" бабла > :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

ну и где там развод в письме?
тоесть хочу сказать где сахар для рассыльшика?
хотя бы для приличия денег бы чтоль попрасили типа гарантия 1000 евро а мы вам потом 800000 баксов )))

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Если объяснять по русски, то весь лохотрон сводится кследующему:- Первым письмом обращаются к естественной человеческой жадности, обещая "золотые горы" (945 тыс. долларов) за "выигрыш" в лотерее, в которой ты не учавствовал. Тебя поздравляют, желают дальнейших успехов и т.д. На этом этапе от тебя не требуют ничего.- Вторым письмом, опять же, не требуя от тебя никаких материальных вложений, сообщается, что твой выигрыш передан на рассмотрение и утверждение совету банка и банк благополучно дал добро на вручение Вам обозначенной суммы.- Третье письмо - Вам предлагается переслать по E-MAIL реквизиты своего банка и № счёта, чтобы они смогли в кратчайшие сроки перечислить туда Ваш выигрыш.Но эпопея Вашего "обогащения" на этом не заканчивается. Через какое-то время раздаётся звонок из Нигерии (проверил по коду страны) и невнятный мужской голос на английском языке настойчиво интересуется : "Хорошо ли Вы поняли, какую сумму "Выиграли". После чего отключаются.- Затем приходит очередное послание, которым Вы ставитесь в известность о том, что указанные Вами реквизиты относятся к банку, не являющемуся резидентом в Африканском регионе, поэтому Вы должны лично явиться в банк для получения выигрыша. В случае, еслы Вы нек в состоянии этого сделать - Вам выделяется ЛИЧНЫЙ адвокат, который откроет для Вас счёт в Нигерийском банке, но для открытия счёта необходимо срочно перечислить 560 у.е. по указанному адресу.Короче: Весь 2006 год эти "африканцы" долбили своими "выигрышами" Балоруссию. Теперь, видимо дошла очередь и до нас!!!


Вот такое выдал поисковик

----------


## [email protected]

Жесть! Вчера выиграл еще &#163;2,696,385!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ребят, деньгами поделитесь  :Smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

Давай имейл - форфардну немного денег))

----------


## akok

Да и мне такая лабуда пришла! Только обидно выиграл только 700000$ 
Смешно кто на такую лабуду клюнет?  :Smiley:

----------


## никонор

всем привет поздравте меня мне тоже посчастливилось стать победителем, мой выигрыш 900000$

----------


## naik212006

Я выиграл чуток поменьше, но насколько я понял,есть "шанс" увеличить выигрыш:
Due to mix up of some numbers and names, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to your nominated bank. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarranted abuse of this programme by some participants. All participants where selected through a computer/mail balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base. Further more your details (e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland, as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$500,000.00 will be released to you from our regional branch office. We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$2.3 Million international draw. 
 :lol:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

В очередной раз убеждаешься, что нужно настраивать фильтры  :Wink:

----------


## naik212006

> В очередной раз убеждаешься, что нужно настраивать фильтры


Согласен! Стоит Bayes, настроен, но...как-то проскочило письмецо. :Smiley:

----------


## СТАРЫЙ_ДЕД

А я недавно выиграл какой то турне по какой то стране :Smiley:

----------


## Margo

Мне пришло такое же 07.11.07. Сверила с вашим письмом- все слово в слово. А я серьезно повелась, хотя и были подозрения что что-то не так. Теперь переживаю за последствия, я ведь отправила им анкету и копию водительских прав. Кто знает чем это чревато, ответьте пожалуйста. Вот идиотка!!!!!

ЧИТАЙТЕ: 

Lottolore Lotteries,
Bexton-London,
United Kingdom
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369

 :"http://": lottolore.com

                                                       WINNING NOTICE

Dear Margo,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Lottomax E-mail weekly sweepstake lottery held on Saturday 3rd November, 2007 in United Kingdom. Your e-mail address with ticket number: 56188 with Serial number 02098 matched our lucky numbers: 8-23-33-40-46-49 with a Bonus number: 37.


You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:

Contact person: Frank Peters
Email:               [email protected]
Telephone:       +234 803 814 1717

Your prize money would be processed and released to you as soon as you contact this payment office.

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.

Sincerely,

Gregory Adams
+44  702 403 0985
Head Office
London-UK 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get a FREE AOL Email account with unlimited storage. Plus, share and store photos and experience exclusively recorded live music Sessions from your favourite artists. Click Here for more information.

----------


## MedvedD

> Мне пришло такое же 07.11.07. Сверила с вашим письмом- все слово в слово. А я серьезно повелась, хотя и были подозрения что что-то не так. Теперь переживаю за последствия, я ведь отправила им анкету и копию водительских прав. Кто знает чем это чревато, ответьте пожалуйста. Вот идиотка!!!!!


А где они просили выслать анкету и копию прав? 
Да и максимум что могут сделать - попросить перевести им 50$ на "расходы на перевод денег"  :Smiley:  Естественно, никакого перевода не будет.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну это как сказать.... все зависит от фантазий и жадности автора сего письма  :Wink:  ... и от того как себя поведет фраер ушастый которому повешали лапшу....  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## phdstudent

А мне сирота написала. Большая такая мессага на английском. Сиротинка получила 5,5 лимонов наследства, но у нее злобный дядя, который хочет присвоить ее бабки. У нее не к кому больше обратиться, так она мне пишет (я ей правда мыло не давал, разве что, если пьяный был :Smiley:  но в Китае вроде не был, тем более пьяный) вот, сирота в гонконге живет, а папик миллионер, оторый бабки оставил из латвии был.
Вот так разводят на диком западе, знаем мы латышских сирот из гонконга.
Может все-таки помочь девушке? надо будет фото попросить, наверняка фотомодель.

----------


## Alex2007

У меня такая же [sensored] пришла

Dear Alex,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Lottomax E-mail weekly sweepstake lottery held on Saturday 24th October, 2007 in United Kingdom. Your e-mail address with ticket number: 56188 with Serial number 02098 matched our lucky numbers: 1-10-25-27-30-36 with a Bonus number: 41.

You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:

Contact person: Frank Peters
Email:            [email protected]
Telephone:       +234 803 814 1717

Your prize money would be processed and released to you as soon as you contact this payment office.

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.

Sincerely,

----------


## Мираж

Это ерунда, мне по началу присылали такое...

 Good day Dear Pavel,
 I apologize to you for any inconveniences caused if this mail
 does not meet your demands, though I do not
 intend to embarrass you by the contents of this very mail. I am
 Barrister GROSSMAN JAY(esq.) with Corporate
 Attorneys uk I was the personal Attorney to Late Engineer J
 Pavel,who was a citizen of your Country but
 lived and did his business here in London with his family and he
 was an engineer and private oil company
 contractor.

 This mail is written to solicit your assistance to present you as
 next of kin to my Late Client. Before
 his sudden death, he made a fixed Deposit valued at $10 million
 USD (10 million United states dollars )
 with a Bank here in London. Unfortunately he lost his life aboard
 Egypt Air Flight 990,which crashed into
 the Atlantic Ocean on October 31,2000 He left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin.
 The Bank has searched for the relatives for more than four years
 without any success and after 5 years, no
 claims are made by any of the deceased next of kin,the money will
 be sent to unclaimed accounts and
 embezzled by the corrupt bank or government officials.
 It is against this backdrop that the bank has contacted me as the
 Late depositor's Attorney to contact and present to them my late
 Client's next of kin so that the deposit can be paid to him or
 her.This is why I have contacted you.

 Upon your acceptance, I shall give you other details for the
 successful claim of the fund. I have secured
 from the probate registry, an order of Mandamus to locate any of
 the deceased beneficiaries, and more so
 I am assuring you that this business is 100% risk free. If this
 proposal is acceptable by you, please endeavour to reply me
 immediately via my private email [email protected] if not
 please disregard this email.
 Further details on the transaction would be given to you on your
 reply.Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while I
 expect your prompt response.

 Yours faithfully,
 BARR.JAY GROSSMAN ESQ


 Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- 2 GB of storage and
 industry-leading spam and email virus protection.


Если в двух словах, то мне предложили некую сделку, мол всю капусту этого дяди, который погиб в авиакотострофе отписывают на меня, ну типа я его родственник. Результат такой, на моем сайте я нарыл 19 подобных тем, кого-то просили заплатить 300$, кому слали запрос на 765€, а вот мне прислали... Это видеть надо...

Короче мне надо было отслюнявить 100к евро, ну типо на взятку судье, ну чтоб он дело правильно решил, а после предложения взять сумму из причетающейся мне доли и отдать им, они резко стали мне пояснять, что к щетам нет доступа до решения суда, хотя раньше писал, что щетами управляет именно он.

От меня отстали только тогда, когда я им отправил ответ, что мол ваше мыло добавлено в ЧС.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Я же говорю все зависит от жадности и фантазии аффтара рассылки  :Wink:  А смысл один, как было ниггерийским письмом так и осталось меняются только страны суммы и аффтары подобных рассылок

----------


## Intelligent

30 таких "выигрышей" в неделю на рамблер валится.Я уже триллиардер  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

Вот интересно, а если в натуре к ним по адресу завалиться собственной персоной. И даже 100-300 баксов дать. Че они делать будут?  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вот интересно, а если в натуре к ним по адресу завалиться собственной персоной. И даже 100-300 баксов дать. Че они делать будут?


Попробуйте если очень скучно.... потом нам расскажите  :Smiley:  Скорей всего адресок будет липовым и расследование может занять больше средств чем 100-300$ ну если конечно дело принципа или если Вы работаете в правоохранительных структурах то согласен тогда можно!

----------


## NStorm

spamassasin очень хорошо весь этот скам отсеивает. А еще недавно смотрел футураму полнометражную - там как раз много чего про скаммеров веселого =)

----------


## Мираж

Желающим "ЗАВАЛИТСЯ" по данному адресу сообщаю!!!

Поселок "НОВОЗАГИБАЛОВА" переулк "СТАКАННЫЙ" дом "0,5" спросить "ПУЗЫВЕВА" на самом деле отсутствует, я пробивал по адресной книге, все сухо, а в ней указаны даже шалаши, короче нет изюму в этой заворошке, да любой может проверить, вплоть до координат учреждения запросить и посмотреть через спутник. Мои поисковики ни чего не дали, а сотовая компания выдала фифу, что такого номера нет вааааааще, причем в прилегающих "гАсударствАх" тоже нет такого номера хенди, по нашему это мобила. А стационары у них идут с чифры "7" но ни как ни "2" или "3", короче лажа, причем ни чем не поддержана.

А вот теперь простой вопрос, если я, такой простой юзер смог проверить этих хмырей на "вшивость", то чем же вы занимались, наши достопочтенные хакеры? Неужели вы не наказали этих "[короче плохих людей (или нелюдей)]". Для обычных, рядовых юзеров сообщаю, на рамблЁре есть анкетка девахи в 20 лет, она там со всеми подряд зазнакомится, причем от 18 до 80 лет, так вот, там ссыла на файл, потипу архив с фотками, на самом деле, это вирусняк, причем на столько хороший, что я от него избавился тока снеся все разделы с винта (благо, терять неча было). Почему бы вам не отсылать ссылу на этот файл им как ответ??? Кста, файл сливается без Б, а вот любое обращение к нему приводит к его активации, мало приятного, но я не стал переводить капусту на этого парасенка, а вот им придется это сделать, иначе они потеряют всю картотеку. А вот терь представте, что будет, если они в каждом ответе получат этот файл или ссылу на него? Прикинте, как быстро они перестанут заливать эту тупую разводу на Российские мыло-сервера, так поможем, же нашим юзерам в этом не легком деле, да отплатим им их же манетой, да и помогнем этому гению нажится на иноземцах, нежели на нас самих.

Кто за????

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Начнем с того, что постоянные люди присутствующие на данном портале не являются хакерами по определению, хотя есть и такие! Это как правило люди связанные с сетевой безопасностью в разных ее формах. Как вы описали что "есть деваха на рамблере" дык вот... всегда есть девахи, коварные вирусы и злобные хакеры,а у вас есть вполне нормальный выбор знакомится с "девахой на рамблере " или нет,получать от нее фотки пусть даже и с вирусом или нет!!! Могу сказать одно что уважающий себя хакер не будет заниматся рассылкой троянов через службу знакомств с одной только целью получить пароли от диалапа,мыла,аси "фраера ушастого", этим занимаются обсмотревшиеся фильмов о хакерах школьники  которым родители купили комп дабы дитя не шаталось по подъездам! Чтоб наказать людей есть несколько вариантов, 1 вариант написать в администрацию портала службы знакомств , как правило данная анкета будет заблокирована. 2й подать заявление в милицию если нанесен материальный ущерб. 3й вариант сделать это не совсем законным путем и наказать обидчика если позволяет квалификация, в соответствии с законодательством РФ вы сами подпадаете под статью и можете быть наказаны! Если мы все будем отвечать ссылками на вредоносные объекты то позвольте узнать чем мы будем отличатся от них??? А сообщество в инете международное и не делится на тех кто живет в россии а все остальные кто не с нами тот против нас, так же как и наш форум интернациональный.

----------


## Intelligent

> Вот интересно, а если в натуре к ним по адресу завалиться собственной персоной. И даже 100-300 баксов дать. Че они делать будут?


Я в свое время (около 3-4 лет назад),когда еще был не особо осведомлен в сфере фишинга,ради интереса ответил,начал-переписку.Он (единственный сын триллиардера-нигерийский олигарх  :Smiley:  )-попросил открыть счет в банке,еще че-то,ну я и забил  :Smiley:  Весело было  :Smiley:

----------


## Мираж

> Начнем с того, что постоянные люди присутствующие на данном портале не являются хакерами по определению, хотя есть и такие! Это как правило люди связанные с сетевой безопасностью в разных ее формах. Как вы описали что "есть деваха на рамблере" дык вот... всегда есть девахи, коварные вирусы и злобные хакеры,а у вас есть вполне нормальный выбор знакомится с "девахой на рамблере " или нет,получать от нее фотки пусть даже и с вирусом или нет!!! Могу сказать одно что уважающий себя хакер не будет заниматся рассылкой троянов через службу знакомств с одной только целью получить пароли от диалапа,мыла,аси "фраера ушастого", этим занимаются обсмотревшиеся фильмов о хакерах школьники которым родители купили комп дабы дитя не шаталось по подъездам! Чтоб наказать людей есть несколько вариантов, 1 вариант написать в администрацию портала службы знакомств , как правило данная анкета будет заблокирована. 2й подать заявление в милицию если нанесен материальный ущерб. 3й вариант сделать это не совсем законным путем и наказать обидчика если позволяет квалификация, в соответствии с законодательством РФ вы сами подпадаете под статью и можете быть наказаны! Если мы все будем отвечать ссылками на вредоносные объекты то позвольте узнать чем мы будем отличатся от них??? А сообщество в инете международное и не делится на тех кто живет в россии а все остальные кто не с нами тот против нас, так же как и наш форум интернациональный.


 
Как я и сказал, но... После попадания такого вируса в служебный комп (ревизор постарался, как вы понимаете, перечить ему особо ни кто не стал, хотя и должное ему надо отдать, он сиграл не последнюю роль в востановлении данных на этом самом компе), так вот, было подано заявление, начали расследование и резко все свернули, анкета на портале знакомств осталась, в добавок я еще штуки три подобных нарыл, один из них парень, который тоже со всеми подряд познакомится  :Smiley:  И вот попробуйте мне сказать, что каждый делает свое дело... Не счет хакеров, докладаю голосом, раньше хакерами называли спецов в компах и технологиях сетей, а так же людей, которые сейчас называются системными админестраторами (раньше туда брали натуральных спецов, а сейчас могут набрать кого угодно). Если у кого возникли вредные иллюзии, что я кого-то пытаюсь оскарбить, тоды прошу прощения, именно прощения, именно за то, что меня не так поняли. А вообще вы правы, если поступать как они, то и мы ни чем от них отличатся не будем - ФАКТ!!!

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> У меня такая...
> ...You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
> US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent...


 -ну, никак не успокоятся, все пишут и пишут... то географию изменят, то еще там какие-то новые ухищрения добавят, и все лишь бы народ поверил  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...неужели все еще ктото ведется??? 



> *FROM:THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKE LOTTERY CORPORATION.*  *Date:* *   08/12/2007* 
> *Ref:      575061725* 
> *Batch:  8056490902/188*
> 
>  *Winning Numbers*  *1* *2* *26* *30* *40* *21*   
> 
> 
>  *AWARD NOTIFICATION: FINAL NOTICE* * Attn: Winner 05'*, 
>    We are pleased to inform you of the lottery result winners of Australian International Lottery Programmes held on the 1st of January 2007 from the Australian International Lottery programme; which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.
> ...

----------


## TANUKI

[quote=Мираж;156783]там ссыла на файл, потипу архив с фотками, на самом деле, это вирусняк, причем на столько хороший, что я от него избавился тока снеся все разделы с винта (благо, терять неча было).  
 Ух ты. А что за анкета?  :Smiley:  Ссылку можно в личку?  :Smiley:  Интересно, что это за вирус, который активируется при любом обращении к нему...

----------


## Мираж

> Сообщение от Мираж
> 
> 
> там ссыла на файл, потипу архив с фотками, на самом деле, это вирусняк, причем на столько хороший, что я от него избавился тока снеся все разделы с винта (благо, терять неча было). ...
> 
> 
> Ух ты. А что за анкета?  Ссылку можно в личку?  Интересно, что это за вирус, который активируется при любом обращении к нему...


Извените, но ссылки у меня нет, этот вирус ловил не я, а мой знакомый, я только пытался его разобрать, как результат, влетел на обновления к винде, я просто не сохранил их, это все, что я потерял.

А анкету можно найти на рамблЁре, в разделе знакомств...

Вот и ссылка, помоему оно

http://love.rambler.ru/dinalina/?&s_...52003&offset=0

http://love.rambler.ru/Kamilla9000/?...9748&offset=40

http://love.rambler.ru/tips/?tip=AWa....rambler.ru%2F



Это ссылка на анкету, напиши "её" и тебе придет письмо со ссылкой на страничку, на ней архив и запись, типа тут три фото в голом виде и мыло, типа если понравится, то пиши.

Рекомендую не пользоватся, если не имеете достаточной квалификации... Я не имею таковой.

Таких анкет на сайте около двадцати, все познакомятся со всеми подряд от 18 до 80 лет.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Нужно сказать достаточно банальные анкеты, в данном случае ты получаеш ответ со ссылкой на зловреда(не всегда конечно но думаю вполне имеет место быть)! Как я уже говорил, мой товарищ подцепил заразу с сайта знакомств, но в несколько другом виде(более нестандартный вариант). В том случае вместе со страничкой грузился скриптик для загрузки трояна донлоудера! На данный момент страничка удалена... но сколько таких старничек еще осталось... скорей всего для автоматизированной рассылки зверья используется чтото вроде программы  "Love Pager" или ее аналоги, а так же программу для автоматической регистрации анкет. Ну и соответственно принцип работы вполне понятен. 

1) Злоумышленник создает нужное колличество анкет фривольного содержания для разных регионов! (возможно при помощи программ автоматической регистрации)
2) Мошенник имеет компьютер постоянно подключенный к интернету, имеется в наличии программа для автоматической "проверки - отправки" новых сообщений. (скорей всего работает через анонимные прокси сервера) принцип работы достаточно простой "Фраер ушастый" отсылает сообщение в систему знакомств "мамба"! Программа "нятянилоха" проверяет на наличие новых сообщений и автоматически рассылает ответ в виде ссылки "www.моепорно.моепорнонахаляву.exe - скачай не пожалееш" 
что лежит в архиве можно предположить  :Wink:  а любитель клубнички оказывается у нас в разделе помогите, без аси без почты и бывает что и без денег!

----------


## Мираж

Не совсем так, почта работает на ура, все виды подключения (кроме портала по Блютус, ну мобильники Вай-фай сервера - это блочится), как не странно, работает и эксплорер, но вот вместо идентификатора провадника написана пошлость или матерное высказывание, а вместо часов слово, которым люди привыкли называть женщин, короче которые везде и со всеми согласны, думаю цитировать это слово нет надобности. Кстати, в разделе "Помогите" я и нашел отражение этой траблы, так я попал на этот портал.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Не совсем так, почта работает на ура, все виды подключения (кроме портала по Блютус, ну мобильники Вай-фай сервера - это блочится), как не странно, работает и эксплорер, но вот вместо идентификатора провадника написана пошлость или матерное высказывание, а вместо часов слово, которым люди привыкли называть женщин, короче которые везде и со всеми согласны, думаю цитировать это слово нет надобности. Кстати, в разделе "Помогите" я и нашел отражение этой траблы, так я попал на этот портал.



Не совсем понял причем здесь блютуз и вайфай...(почта может работать на ура, но пасс от почты так же может быть и у посторонних лиц!) насколько я помню речь шла не о мобильных устройствах а о обычных компьютерах! Но в целом смысл правильный... появлении новых посетителей в раздел помогите!

----------


## Мираж

Я имел ввиду способ подключения к сети, я использую мобилу как модем, для выхода в сеть с ноутбука, дома гостевой вход по аналоговому модему...

P.S. Еще не все города России имеют точки входа в сеть по каналам ADSL  :Sad:

----------


## Fantasy-2007

> Пришло на мейловский ящик, где то засветил спамерам. Обычно всегда удаляю спам, а здесь прочитал и улыбнуся (думал куда поместить в юмор или сюда):
> ....


А мне надо лететь за баблом в Нигерию!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lottolore Lotteries,
Bexton-London,
United Kingdom
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369

lottolore.com

                                                       WINNING NOTICE

Dear ivan

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Lottomax E-mail weekly sweepstake lottery held on Saturday 24th novermber 2007 in United Kingdom. Your e-mail address with ticket number: 56188 with Serial number 02098 matched our lucky numbers: 1-10-25-27-30-36with a Bonus number: 41.

You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:

Contact person: Frank Peters
Email:              [email protected]
Telephone:       +234 803 814 1717

Your prize money would be processed and released to you as soon as you contact this payment office.

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.

Sincerely,

Gregory Adams
+44  702 403 0985
Head Office
London-UK                                     (((МОЖЕТ ВМЕСТЕ ПОЕДЕМ.........?)))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Мираж

Приколисты уже начали пихать нечто подобное, это уже 23 письмо с начала месяца и как всегда поле "КОМУ" пустое  :Smiley: 

Интересно, им каданить надоест? Кто знает, можно ли както привязатся к их письмам и потребовать через международный суд выполнить их же предложения???

Как на счет некого СЕВЕРНОГО КИПРА???
Короче вот письмо:

FROM:THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKES LOTTERY CORPORATION 

Date: 12/12/2007 
Ref: 575061/03
Batch: 8056490902/188 
Winning Numbers 1 2 26 30 40 21 

AWARD NOTIFICATION: FINAL NOTICE

Attn: 
We are pleased to inform you of the lottery result winners of Australian International Lottery Programmes held on the 12th of december 2007 from the Australian International Lottery programmer. Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.Your name was attached to ticket number; 675061725 9356460902 Serial Number 67749137002. This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 2-9-23-35-46 bonus number 14, which consequently won the lottery in the second category. You are here by have been 
approved a lump sum pay of US$500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in 
cash credit file ref: ILP/HW46704/03 from the total cash prize shared amongs Eight lucky winners in this category. Due to mix up of some numbers and names, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to your nominated bank. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarranted abuse of this programmer by some participants. All participants where selected through a computer/mail balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies and also the Australian Governmentas part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base. Further more your details (e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland, as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$500,000.00 will be released to you from our regional branch office in NORTHERN CYPRUS. We hope 
with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$5.4 Million international draw. 
HOW TO CLAIM SIMPLY CONTACT YOUR REGIONAL CLAIMS AGENT.
**************************************************  ***********************
MR REV JOHN GAPE
EMAIL [email protected]
**************************************************  ***********************
Endeavour to contact him with the following informations: 
1. Full Names :...................................
2. Contact Address :...........................
3. Telephone Number :.........................
4. Age :............................................
5. Sex :............................................
6. Nationality :...................................
7. Occupation :..................................
8. BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER.: ........................
9. BANK NAME:....................................
10.BANK ADDRESS:..............................
11.State/Province:..............................
12. Winning information i,e ticket number, batch number, reference 
number,serial number e.t.c. :

To file for your claim . Please quote Amount Won, Date of draw, Reference Number, Batch Number and Winning Number, which can be found on the top-left corner of this message. Also, you should give in your telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize has been released to you and also to the public. This is part of our security protocol tavoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programme by non-participant or unofficial personnel. 

Note: All winnings MUST be claimed before the 31th of decemeber 2007; otherwise 
all funds will be forfeited. Congratulations once again on your winning .

BEST REGARDS 
MRS ROSE BRIGGS
(LOTTERY COORDINATOR) 

PLEASE DO REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT : 
[email protected] 

ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIALITY ON THE PART OF WINNERS WILL RESULT TO 
DISQUALIFICATION 

© Copyright 1999-2007 Australialotto International . All rights 
reserved!!! 
You are invited to Get a Free AOL Email ID. Click here. (Класная попытка, знаете, что делает эта ссылка??? ==>> http://webmail.aol.in)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Если чесно, я бы повелся, но за сумму не привышающую 500$, но для них тады все плохо, половину цента как я им отправлю, ну типа их процент  :Smiley:

----------


## Андрей!!!

Я могу ещё много дать почитать таких писем!
Я с ними переписывался, и советую всем это делать(чтоб им было меньше время развести ещё кого)!
Если кто хочет посмотреть письма, то пишите на мой Email: ivan-andreev @ list.ru (пробелы не печатать)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Мираж все гораздо проще... им это ни когда не надоест! Дело в том что рассылка производиться полностью автоматически!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Я могу ещё много дать почитать таких писем!
> Я с ними переписывался, и советую всем это делать(чтоб им было меньше время развести ещё кого)!
> Если кто хочет посмотреть письма, то пишите на мой Email: ivan-andreev @ list.ru (пробелы не печатать)


Такое может посоветовать только человек у которого времени очень много! Чтоб таких писем было меньше, настраивайте фильтры! Мне например еще переписок со спамботами не хватало! Так же Андрей могу Вам сказать что письма в виде ответов Вам, так же могут отсылаться из заготовленных шаблонов. И так же полностью автоматически, а переписываться с ботом весьма забавная штука  :Wink:  и самое главное практически бесконечная!  :Wink:

----------


## Мираж

Андрей, могу тебе даже доказать это, у меня в свое время было около 20 почтовых, почти все на рамблЁре, при вариации ответов приходили разные ответы, но стоило мне по ошибке отправить идентичное письмо и я получил точную копию первого ответа. В наше время боты и по асе не хуже людей говорят, просто надо правильно его настроить.

----------


## leomf

да ребят и мне пришло пиец и некак неуспакоятца и я решил ну попрекалываюсь с ченажопыми жесть просто и прегласил их к нам для передачи 650 ваксов я блин им передам прям у трапа и неодин я пока замолчали.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да с железом и софт совершенствуется!  :Smiley:  о чем раньше могли только мечтать сегодня реально существует, а что будет завтра.......?!!! Можно только догадываться  :Wink:

----------


## PHP

> Мираж все гораздо проще... им это ни когда не надоест! Дело в том что рассылка производиться полностью автоматически!
> 
> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> 
> 
> 
> Такое может посоветовать только человек у которого времени очень много! Чтоб таких писем было меньше, настраивайте фильтры! Мне например еще переписок со спамботами не хватало! Так же Андрей могу Вам сказать что письма в виде ответов Вам, так же могут отсылаться из заготовленных шаблонов. И так же полностью автоматически, а переписываться с ботом весьма забавная штука  и самое главное практически бесконечная!


для рассылок используют спам программы+аккуанты с мейлов+прокси,для хорошей скорости распространения.Также есть специальные скрипты для спама.

----------


## Мираж

Что касаемо ботов по переписке, вот и доказательства:Писмо:
*Кому:* *[email protected]** (это не мое мыло, а значит спам рассыльник)*
*От: Isa Salmon <**[email protected]**>*
*9.01.2008 12:29 - созданно в 19:27 получено.*

I am Isa Salmon, A Bahrain national I have been 
diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer .It has defiled all 
forms of medical treatment, and right now I have only 
about a few months to live.I am very rich,but was never 
generous, I have given most of my assets to my immediate 
family members. I have decided to give alms to charity 
organizations.I cannot do this myself anymore because of 
my health.I once asked members of my family to give some 
money to charity organizations,they refused and kept the 
money.I have a huge cash deposit of Eighteen Million 
dollars with a finance House abroad. I will want you to 
help me collect this deposit and dispatch it to charity 
organizations.You will take out 20% of this funds for 
your assistance.
Regards,
Isa Salmon. 

*Мой ответ... Я часто так издеваюсь, обычно после этого тишина, а тут не удасужились даже глянуть, тоесть сработал рассыльник...*

*9.01.2008 19:24*

If you have spare time for fraud, then recommend to write in country,
where else there is fools, in Russia they ended.
For small charge, 500'000'000 I can form the tale, in which will
believe the people if you this interesting, ask to write the answer in
current 24 hours, in consequence do not expect the help from me.
On outflow 24 hours, your E-mail will is brought in blacklist and
system will ignore your messages. 

И тут следом ответ...
*9.01.2008 в 20:13*
*От: Isa Salmon <**[email protected]**>*
*Кому:* *[email protected]** (а вот это уже мое спам-мыло, спецом для таких приколов созданно, еще их у меня под спам 12 штук, по странам.)*

Dear friend,
Thanks for your email and your concern. In my last
email to you I introduced myself and gave you a
summary of the present predicament I have found myself
and how I lived my life (financial-wise).my failing
health has necessitated
my present over view of life and the meaning of life
itself as it relates to day-to-day living. Even
surgery which is a last resort has been done but the
cancer has already spread into the stomach and
intestines.
I will attached some of my pictures here in the
hospital to this email. It is for this same reason I
have randomly searched through the internet email
directory to find somebody who has the predisposition
to accomplish the task of passing on a privately kept
fund of  ($18,000,000,00) million dollars to
charitable 
organizations as he or she deems fit, since I cannot
do this myself due to my failing health.
It was this random search that yielded your contact
email address with which I sent you my first email.
Note that this was just a probing move to establish
contact, because I am sure you know as well as I do
that most people would snatch at the offer considering
the large amount involved and more also since the
disbursement of this fund would be entirely in the
hands of the claimant.
For this reason I felt that after our initial
communication I should be able to determine if we can
precede based on certain indices as well as intuitive 
feeling I would deduce.I hope my first email did not
embarrass you? If it did, I apologize for this. The
fund in question is privately kept and I want to put
it in capable hands for disbursement. Other such funds
that I left to my relatives to disburse to charity
organisations were all plundered and used for their
personal purposes. For this reason I have decided that
within the confines of my hospital room and the
privacy of my computer (to which I have internet
connection) to look for a suitable person to transfer
ownership of the deposit to, and after claiming the
money, disburse 80% of the $18, 000, 000, 00 to
various charitable organizations of your choice in
various countries and then retain 20% of the money for
your effort.

The $18million dollars is physical cash in a private 
finance/security company. This is not a business
proposal and I do not expect any returns or share of
the money. I am dying and I have distributed most of
my earthly possessions to various individuals, groups
and organisations.This deposit of $18 million dollars
is the bulk of what is left.
It is unknown to my other relatives. If I do not find
a suitable person to disburse the funds as I plan to,
then on my death the finance/security company holding
the deposit would have to notify my next of kin to
claim the deposit as stipulated on the deposit
agreement. And from what I have seen of how they spent
the other funds I designated for the same purpose,
leaving the fund in their care would be a colossal
waste of all I have worked and lived for.
If you would be able to help me fulfill this last
living request, I would need you to get back to me on
the following issues,
1. That you are in a position to be trusted and GOD
fearing person with such a large amount of fund, and
that you have a heart for charity and thus would
not have any problems locating the right charity and
human aid groups to
disburse the fund to. It would be nice to know  what
charities you have in
mind to donate the money to.
2. That you are willing to contact the finance company
holding the deposit to discuss the terms of releasing
the funds  to you.
3. That you fully understand this transaction up to
this stage and you are
ready to proceed under these terms.
4.How old are you and do you have a family? Please
send your full contact
details, full names,phone and fax numbers as well as
your address.
I will need to send your contact details to the
finance company regarding
the release of this funds to you, await your response
to the issues raised
here.
I await further communication.

Yours Faithfully.
Mr. Isa Salmon


Следом еще одно письмо с фотками, где он такой больной, НО!!! Нет ни намека на комп или нечто подобное, с которого он и отправил мыло, да еще и фотки лежат во вложенном письме, которое он сам себе и отправил. Просто вложил письмо в письмо и перекинул, разница во времени создания 1 секунда, в отправке 2 секунды, ты посмотри какие они шустрые, да при том, что еле живой на фотках.

*РЕЗЮМИРУЮ*: Это система работает на полном автомате до последнего этапа, мои письма ни когда не будут прочитанны, да и в лучшем случаи я получу только расход трафика...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> для рассылок используют спам программы+аккуанты с мейлов+прокси,для хорошей скорости распространения.Также есть специальные скрипты для спама.


Я обратного кажется и не утверждал  :Wink:

----------


## Мираж

> Я могу ещё много дать почитать таких писем!
> Я с ними переписывался, и советую всем это делать(чтоб им было меньше время развести ещё кого)!
> Если кто хочет посмотреть письма, то пишите на мой Email: ivan-andreev @ list.ru (пробелы не печатать)


Пост предназначен для Андрея.

----------


## slavik-8

меня походу развели.....  :Sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Тот прав, кто предложил ставить фильтры... 
И не обращать внимания на очередное "развлечение".
Всем удачи!

----------


## slavik-8

Я отправил 46тыс ;( и они типа просят ещё... 
когда попросили тут то я и понял что развод а до этого так всё реально....
Подскажите что делать можно ли как нибудь вернуть деньги и куда жаловаться надо????

----------


## pig

По совету Владимира Семёновича:
Если вы не отзовётесь, мы напишем в Спортлото (c)

Плакали ваши денежки.

----------


## Мираж

> Я отправил 46тыс ;( и они типа просят ещё... 
> когда попросили тут то я и понял что развод а до этого так всё реально....
> Подскажите что делать можно ли как нибудь вернуть деньги и куда жаловаться надо????


Вообщето есть шанс, но он примерно равен шансу попасть на очередной развод, из 23 извесных мне случаев деньги назад (55% от потраченного) получили только 4 чела, один попал на развод, а остальные научились на своих ошибках. Об одном, который попал под повторный развод вообще отдельный разговор, он получил консультацию от 5 мне знакомых спецов, но всеравно поперся выбивать деньги, поехал внекуда, там нарвался и был выставлен с позором, вот куда именно он ездил, для меня загадка, молчит как рыба, знаю, что ему не понравилось прибывание в участке.

Дешевле для себя будет забыть об этих деньгах, поверте, они не стоят той нервотрепки. Ктомуже, если вы способны выкинуть на ветер 46 штук, значит они для вас ни чего не значат, для меня это довольно приличная сумма, я и 500 не привык рисковать, а тут 46к... Удачи.

----------


## slavik-8

только что звонили со скрытого номера. 
и говорил невнятный голос а на фоне какие то гвозди заколачивали... 
Я решил с ними продолжить переписку но больше ни копейки ни куда в жизни не отправлю. Для себя я извлёк урок... 
Мираж Спасибо! за совет... да я вижу что я не один такой... 
я во всякие лохотроны ни когда не верил и мне когда прислали фотку два ящика денег я был на 100% уверен что это правда... 
Я занял денег у соседа продал старый комп в общем насобирал 46 и отправил  :Sad:  ИДИОТ! 
буду дальше держать вас в курсе событий....

----------


## Гость

Главное скан паспорта непослали,атобы взяли на вас кредит.

----------


## Zabyl_pass

да господи делается элементарным ботом, только это уже давно не актуально. Но хотя slavik-8 меня просто поразил! чтобы 46 тысяч отправить...Это же просто вверх идиотизма... Я советую, если хотите регаться на каких-то сайтах создайте для этого мыла, а основное мыло только давайте по делу кому-то. У меня на мыле для регистраций уже 3-я тысяча соощений спама -.-

----------


## slavik-8

Zabyl pass да всё было на столько реально типа этот Иза Салмон больной и хочет свои денежки в благотворительность отдать. Прислал фотку два чемодана с долларами  :Sad:  у мну глаза загорелись, я ж повёлся как лох, типа чемоданы в Англии у службы безопасности свяжитесь с ними, я связался. они говорят для таможни вашей необходимо 920 футов стерлингов. отправьте... и вы скоро получите посылочку... этот подтверждает там много денег вы будите богаты всю жизнь... ;( 
и теперь они вот мне что пишут.... 
1.
The stamp duty is being obtain at the British crown court.meanwhile,it has been discovered in our data file that you have incure some demurrage as a result of the fact that the trunks has been in our warehouse for over two year now.
It has therefore incured charges to the tune of 5,320pound sterling.
Therefore,you are to make arrangement on how to pay the 5,320pounds so that the trunks can be released to you within 48hours of your payment of the demurage charges.
Immediately it is paid by you,the trunks will be released to you without delay.
We await your prompt response.

Yours sincerely.

Mrs Mary Lane.

For: Mr Steven Porter
(Director of Operations)                 
K.U.K NO: 33269407 Principles: Johnson Dekker, George Mendel, Rudolf Van Doorn, Maggie Flynn.

2.
For security reason,we advise that you share the amount that you will be paying at western union for the demurrage charges and pay it in four names at the same proportion to the names below.
1)
Mr. GEORGE MENDEL,
17-19 BACHES STREET
HACKNEY
LONDON N1 6DL
United Kingdom.
Amount to send:$2,610.
2)
Mr. JOHNSON DEKKER,
17-19 BACHES STREET
HACKNEY
LONDON N1 6DL
United Kingdom.
Amount to send:$2,610.
3)
Mr. PAUL SMITH,
17-19 BACHES STREET
HACKNEY
LONDON N1 6DL
United Kingdom.
Amount to send:$2,610.
4)
Mr. ANDREW KING,
17-19 BACHES STREET
HACKNEY
LONDON N1 6DL
United Kingdom.
Amount to send:$2,610.

For security reasons send the western union from different outlet.
We await your prompt response.

Yours sincerely.

Mrs Mary Lane.

For: Mr Steven Porter
(Director of Operations)                 
K.U.K NO: 33269407 Principles: Johnson Dekker, George Mendel, Rudolf Van Doorn, Maggie Flynn.

Note:The stamp duty has been obtain from the crown court of Britain.once you pay the charges from the Demurrage,the trunks will be released to you immediately.

3.
If you can pay 50% of the charges of demurrage today to the first two names i sent to you earlier today.the first trunk cargo will be release to your address immediately.send it via western union money transfer.
We await your prompt response.

----------


## Мираж

Очень смешно... Лично я переодически добавляю одреса мыла в спам, от этих пройдох у меня набралось уже 403 мыла, как следствие, они имеют обширную базу данных и много почтовых мыл, вопрос только в том, откель они на рамблЁре мылы то берут??? Может стоит подумать над этим вопросом...  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Гы  :Smiley:

----------


## Ксения Шарудило

Похоже на шоколадки )))

----------


## Z.I.P

Ну вот и до меня добрались Негерийци.
Пол дня думал как потрачу 3 млн. баксов. На шестое писмо от Isa Salmon и.т.п отправил фото среднего пальца но не рук с ногами, и в ответ пока тишина  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Для кого-то это шоколадки  :Smiley:  ... кто-то мечтает ужо как потратит 3 ляма  :lol:  , а для кого-то это просто спам, который гигами отсеивается  спамфильтрами  :Wink:

----------


## GraceGotier

А мне пришло на яндекс-почту письмо:

I am khalid mahmoud from Bahrain,I have been diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment,I have few months to live. I have decided to give alms to charity organizations.I cannot do this myself because of my health.I have Eighteen Million dollars ($18,000,000,00) with a finance House abroad. Can you help me collect this deposit and dispatch it to charity organizations?.You will take 20% for your assistance.CONTACT ME VIA: [email protected] TO ASSIST ME.

Письмо номер ДВА:

Thank you for your email and your concern. In my last email to you I introduced myself and gave you a summary of the present predicament I have found myself and how I lived my life (financial-wise).my failing health has necessitated
my present over view of life and the meaning of life itself as it relates to day-
to-day living. Even surgery which is a last resort has been done but the cancer has already spread into the stomach and intestines.
I will attached some of my pictures here in the hospital to this
email. It is for this same reason I have randomly searched through the
internet email directory to find somebody who has the predisposition to
accomplish the task of passing on a privately kept fund of  ($18,000,000,00) 
million dollars to charitable organizations as he or she deems fit, since I cannot do this myself due to my failing health.
It was this random search that yielded your contact email address with which I sent you my first email. Note that this was just a probing move to
establish contact, because I am sure you know as well as I do that most
people would snatch at the offer considering the large amount involved and
more also since the disbursement of this fund would be entirely in the
hands of the claimant.

For this reason I felt that after our initial communication I should be able to 
determine if we can precede based on certain indices as well as intuitive feeling I would deduce.I hope my first email did not embarrass you? If it
did, I apologize for this. The fund in question is privately kept and I want to put 
it in capable hands for disbursement. Other such funds that I left to my relatives to disburse to charity organisations were all plundered and
used for their personal purposes. For this reason I have decided that within the 
confines of my hospital room and the privacy of my computer (to which I
have internet connection) to look for a suitable person to transfer
ownership of the deposit to, and after claiming the money, disburse 80%
of the $18, 000, 000, 00 to various charitable organizations of your choice
in various countries and then retain 20% of the money for your effort.

The $18million dollars is physical cash in a private finance/security
company. This is not a business proposal and I do not expect any returns or
share of the money. I am dying and I have distributed most of my earthly
possessions to various individuals, groups and organisations.This deposit of
$18 million dollars is the bulk of what is left.
It is unknown to my other relatives. If I do not find a suitable person to
disburse the funds as I plan to, then on my death the finance/security
company holding the deposit would have to notify my next of kin to
claim the deposit as stipulated on the deposit agreement. And from what I
have seen of how they spent the other funds I designated for the same
purpose, leaving the fund in their care would be a colossal waste of all I
have worked and lived for.
If you would be able to help me fulfill this last living request, I would
need you to get back to me on the following issues,

1. That you are in a position to be trusted and GOD fearing person with such
a large amount of fund, and that you have a heart for charity and thus would
not have any problems locating the right charity and human aid groups to
disburse the fund to. It would be nice to know  what charities you have in
mind to donate the money to.

2. That you are willing to contact the finance company holding the deposit
to discuss the terms of releasing the funds  to you.

3. That you fully understand this transaction up to this stage and you are
ready to proceed under these terms.

4.How old are you and do you have a family? Please send your full contact
details, full names,phone and fax numbers as well as your address.
I will need to send your contact details to the finance company regarding
the release of this funds to you, await your response to the issues raised
here.
I await further communication.

Yours Faithfully.
Mr. Khalid Mahmoud.

----------


## GraceGotier

Он прислал якобы его фото:



http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1201615789

http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...1&d=1201615789

----------


## Z.I.P

:Smiley: Спамфильтр не всегда справляется. Но было забавно, на письмо типа сколко будет 2х2 слелодовал  ответ "большое спасибо что вы откликнулись" да впридачу еще одно примерно стакимже текстом но на греческом а спамфильтр на греческий не настроил!
Вопрщем после письма спремерным содержанием;
Тема:*Re: HELLO,*

28.01.08, 18:16
Кому:[email protected]


How do you do Mr. Khalid For issue moss given is required.

1) You passport data.
2) Place finding of the clinic.
3) Requirement Data are obligatory and does not subject to to change!
4) After passing corresponding to procedures of the check through my attorney I shall be able to give you their own passport given!!!

Всё затихло!!! :Smiley:

----------


## pig

А вот здесь предлагают миллион:



> Your Donation Is Ready For Claims
> 
> THE FONDATION DE FRANCE (FDF).
> 16 Rue Lanterne, 
> Lyon 69001 , France.
> www_._fdf.org
> 
> 
> The Foundation De France (FDF) would like to notify you that you have
> ...

----------


## GraceGotier

Dear Olga Kudrya,

I have seen your email, I have told the hospital Attorney to help me prepare
the POWER OF ATTORNEY that will cover you as the beneficiary of the Funds.

I deposited the 18million Dollars in two trunk boxes with a security company in London.

I will make you the beneficiary of the two trunk boxes.

I will send the CERTIFICATE OF DEPOSIT & SHIPMENT AIRWAY-BILL that you will use in contacting the security company to release the trunks to you as the beneficiary as soon as possible.

I deposited the funds as personal effects & family treasures.   

I will send you all the necessary documents that will enable you contact the security company for the claims of the funds as well as the contact details of the security company as soon as i get the Power of Attorney from the hospital Attorney here.

Yours Faithfully.
Mr. Khalid Mahmoud.





Dear Olga Kudrya,

How are you doing today?hope fine.I have attached to
this email the POWER OF ATTORNEY and the CERTIFICATE
OF DEPOSIT & SHIPMENT AIRWAY-BILL this documents
will cover you as beneficiary to the funds and it
will enable you contact the security company.
I want you to understand that i deposited the trunks
as personal effects & family treasures so please do
not disclose that the trunks contains funds until you
are able to claim the trunks.
I want you to cooperate with the security and finance
company in London,forward to them
the deposit documents as well as the POWER OF
ATTORNEY when they ask for the documents.
Please after sending an email to the security company do
call Mr. Gary Scott, tell him you are the
beneficiary to the trunks deposited by Mr. Khalid Mahmoud
and that you want to claim the two trunk boxes.
Below is the contact details of the security company:


EXCHANGE SECURITIES LTD
BACHES STREET
HACKNEY
LONDON N1 6DL
United Kingdom.
TEL: 44 7031923807
        44 7031818296
FAX: 447005-938-645
E-mail: [email protected]
Contact person: Mr. Gary Scott.


I would want you to let me know as soon as you talk
with Mr. Gary Scott.
Thanks and have a nice day.

Yours Faithfully.
Mr. Khalid Mahmoud.




Документы ниже:


Сертификат на депозит слишком большой, не могу загрузить сюда.


Вот что написали из "компании":

EXCHANGE SECURITIES LIMITED.

LONDON,UNITED KINGDOM.

TEL: +44 7031-923-807, +44 7031-818-296. FAX: 447005-938-645.



                      SUBJECT: APPROVED RELEASE ORDER OF CONSIGNMENT

Attn; Kudrya Olga, 

This is to inform you on behalf of our Board of Directors that we have received the email to initiate and finalise all procedure in your favour for the release of the consignment (Two Trunk Boxes) deposited as family treasures and personal effects with us by Mr. Khalid Mahmoud.

Note that we have all the necessary documents that were sent to us for the release of the Two Trunk boxes to you after confirmation, also we have in our possession a document (email) stating that you have been made the beneficiary of the consignment. 

Ensure to send to us the requested documents and proof of identification for record keeping and confirmation.

1. A scanned copy of your valid identification (i.e.International passport or Drivers license) to confirm that you
are the bonafide beneficiary.

2. A Scanned/Signed copy of the Power of Attorney nominating you as the beneficiary of the consignment and a scanned copy of the Deposit Certificate.

3.Your occupation. 

4.Your complete mailing Residence address.

5.Your phone numbers and fax.

Will it be possible coming down to our office here in London?,

If it won't be possible then kindly let us know the reason why you won't be able to travel down to our office here in London to claim the consignment.

The reason why you won't be able to come to our office here in London must be reasonable to enable appropriate action be taken to evaluate if your request will be granted as after this the AUTHENTICATION AND STAMP DUTY would have to 
be gotten in your name at the High Court to enable endorsement of your file and allow for immediate delivery to you.

NOTE: WE GOT A LETTER OF INTRODUCTION (email) FROM MR. KHALID MAHMOUD MAKING YOU THE BENEFICIARY.

We await your immediate response, while we thank you for your patronage as we assure you of our professional assistance.Kindly confirm the receipt of this message.

Best Regards,
Mrs Mary Pavon

For: Mr.Gary Scott.
(Director of Operations)

K.V.K NO: 33269407 Principles: Johnson Dekker, George Mendel, Rudolf Van Doorn, Maggie Flynn.



Следующее от Халида:

There is no problem with that atall, do not worry yourself, you can send them your Ukraine passport, it is only for identification okay. Do tell them that you cannot travel to London now because you do not have the means and that you want them to deliver the two trunk boxes to you in Ukraine through diplomatic air freight.

Do le me know after you have contacted them.

Mr. Khalid Mahmoud.




EXCHANGE SECURITIES LIMITED.

LONDON,UNITED KINGDOM.

TEL: +44 7031-923-807, +44 7031-818-296. FAX: 447005-938-645.

Attn: Kudrya Olga,

We write to inform you that, due to the fact that you cannot come down to our office here in London, we will have to obtain an Authentication and Stamp Duty that will be on your file/consignment (Two Trunk Boxes),  so that the two trunk boxes can leave London for delivery to you at your present location: Ahmatova street, 8, flat108 02068, Kiev, Ukraine.

The Authentication and Stamp Duty has to be endorsed and registered at the British High Court.

You will be required to send us the funds for the Authentication and Stamp Duty as soon as possible.

Be informed that after we recieve payment for the Authentication and Stamp Duty and your Ukrainian passport, our diplomat will proceed immediately to book his flight to your present location, and the receipt of this payment will be sent to you as soon as the Stamp and Authentication has been gotten which is a total of Nine Hundred and Twenty Pounds Sterling (920.00).

NOTE: YOU CAN SEND US YOU UKRAINIAN PASSPORT, FOR IDENTIFICATION.

Thank you for your co-operation and you are adviced to act swiftly and adhere to this payment instruction.

I await your immediate response, while we thank you for your patronage as we assure you of our professional assistance.Kindly confirm the receipt of this message.


Best Regards,
Mr. Gary Scott.
(Director of Operations)



И я попросила денег у Халида.

----------


## Snake7

Мда.... Эти парни с Иза Салмоном не плохо придумали!!!! Из всех лохотронщиков, по моему, больше всего на правду похоже)))

А такое никому не приходило???

My Dear Friend, 

I request for your quick help in this {DEAL} that will benefit both of us without any risk Involved eithernow or later. I am Mr. Felix Reason., 56 years of age from London and a Chief Auditor in the International Remittance Department (IRD) in London. I have an amount in Excess of Three Hundred & Eighty-Four Million Pounds (384,000.000.00) only, which has been lying, in our suspense escrow account for safe keeping. For over 3 years plus now unclaimed belonging to a "dead customer" Mr. John Paul Getty from United States of America who died on Apr. 17, 2003 after a brief illness in London Hospital(BBC News), Visit the web site below for confirmation;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/em/fr/-/1/hi/uk/2956897.stm

If this money reaches 5 years, it will automatically move to the Bank Vault {Central Bank of United Kingdom} as "UNCLAIMED FUND". All I need from you now is to present you to the Bank Management as the next of kin to the dead man and have the Bank pay you (Beneficiary) this money as your late Uncle's money which he left in our bank since you are a foreigner like him. Please if you are interested, kindly get back to me as quickly as possible to enable me make all the necessary arrangement towards how to present you to the bank as "truly next of kin" to the late man. It does not matter if you are from America or not. After the claim of this money by you through our assistance, you will take 40% of the total Sum and 5% to cover any cost of expenses which both will incur in this transaction and keep the rest 55% for me in the account I will forward to you later after the deal is done or i will come to your place for sharing etc.

Hope hearing from you urgently.

Best Regards, 
Mr. Felix Reason.

----------


## slavik-8

:Shocked:  
Мда лихо... они людей разводят 
Я с ними долгую веду переписку и они мне звонят уже по 5 раз на день... скрытый номер был... я поставил анти антиопределителя номера и вот их некоторые номера 
2347036693811
2348024228108
2348053545269
А ещё мне прислал письмо Якобы лечащий врач Этого Изы Салмона и он мне звонил.... вот номер
2348033048583


Народ вопрос? ___ как вы поняли что это нигерийцы?
я только когда код +234 нашёл... вот здесь http://www.komandirovka.ru/telefon/countries.php
вот мля НИГЕРЫ а развели...

----------


## pig

Это общее название такого класса писем - "нигерийские". Историческое название. Объяснять лень, наверняка нагуглите не одну статью на эту тему. Помнится, в "Компьютерре" несколько лет назад интересно об этом писал Роман Лейбов.

----------


## GraceGotier

О Боже... Чего только не понапридумывали ради денег... Лучше бы с таким сильным желанием искали работу и зарабатывали честные деньги.

----------


## iPhex

*Добавлено через 3000000 часов 39 минут*

госпади, я получу 18 000 000 $ в ценных бумагах, я богат, вот только надо оплатить перевозку из лондона этих самых денег, блин, ну не уроды? как считаете этого благодетеля мистера ису салмона самого развести на бабки можно? кто он вооще такой? нигериец? араб? чукча? а вы знаете? отправте смс с ответом на короткий номер...бла бла и выйграйте бла бла еще большего размера, мда... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## snake7

Мне тут еще одно письмецо пришло:

"
Здравствуйте, меня зовут Александр, я не знаю какой по счёту я участник проекта, но у меня получается, за месяц вышло около 50 т.р., так что если вы целеустремлённый человек, пробуйте и у вас получится… Дальнейшее, я так понимаю, написано создателем проекта!!!

Читать внимательно !!!

* 
Здравствуйте многоуважаемый пользователь безграничной паутины Интернета!
*Я специально, чтобы выделить необходимые пункты пишу местами цветным шрифтом
*
*Наш проект направлен на развитие системы Яндекс. Деньги!
Следуйте инструкциям, и деньги, благодаря автоматизированной системе Яндекс, начнут поступать на Ваш кошелёк! 
Если у Вас есть желание заработать, не вкладывая много денег (к примеру другие Интернет-проекты требуют вложений до 900$) и работая всего по несколько часов в день, то эта информация для Вас.
И нет другого способа заработать деньги в Интернете, кроме как перечисление определенных сумм на счета друг друга в строго определенной последовательности! Запомните это! Поймите это! Это совершенно новый способ Вашего обогащения, который Вы уже не сможете остановить.
Поверите ли Вы, если Вам скажут, что можно заработать тысячу долларов за три недели при вложении всего 30 рублей?
Лично я не поверил! Но всё равно решил ознакомиться с информацией, представленной ниже.
В поисках работы, я отправил несколько запросов. Среди пришедших мне ответов была статья, в которой говорилось, что можно сделать тысячи долларов за несколько недель при вложении всего 30 рублей!!!
Ну да... подумал я, это должно быть очередной уловкой, но решил всё-таки дочитать и узнать, что там предлагают…
В статье говорилось о том, что надо послать по 5 рублей на 6 Internet-кошельков, которые ниже перечислены.
Потом вычеркнуть первый кошелёк из списка, тем самым, сместив список на одну строчку вверх, после чего шестая освобождается, куда Вы вписываете номер своего кошелька и закидываете данное (с Вами на шестой строчке) сообщение на как можно большее количество разных форумов, сайтов, локальных сетей и т.д.
Никаких уловок... Поразмышляв, я подумал, что ничего не теряю, кроме этих 30 рублей, которые я отправлю на ниже перечисленные кошельки и решил попробовать. 
И что же было дальше?!!!
За 7 дней на мой кошелёк стали приходить деньги!!!
Я был в шоке!!! Но сразу подумала, что на этом всё и закончится… 
Но не тут то было. В первую неделю я сделала всего 50 рублей, дальше к концу второй недели уже было 1300 рублей... К середине 4-ей недели 85000 рублей!!!
Уже 5-ая неделя, а сумма все растёт. И это всё только за цену в 30 рублей! Я был в очень плохом экономическом положении до того, как наткнулся на эту статью. Я не поверил, что это работает, пока не начал получать переводы со всего света!

А теперь я расскажу Вам, *как это работает и, самое главное, ПОЧЕМУ???!!!
*
ВАЖНО, ничего противозаконного в этом нет!!! ВСЁ ЛЕГАЛЬНО!!! И Ваш вклад составляет всего 30 рублей…
ЕЩЁ РАЗ ПОВТОРЮ, ЧТО ЭТО – НЕ ОБМАН, И ВЫ НИЧЕМ НЕ РИСКУЕТЕ, НО ЭТО РАБОТАЕТ!!!
ЗАМЕТЬТЕ!!! следуйте инструкциям в точности и сумма до 300000 рублей может стать Вашей в течение от 20 до 60 дней, а там как получится!!! *ЗАПОМНИТЕ: ВСЁ ЭТО РАБОТАЕТ УДАЧНО ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ СКУРПУЛЕЗНОСТИ УЧАСТНИКОВ, СЛЕДУЙТЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ ШАГ В ШАГ, НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ОТКЛОНЯЯСЬ ОТ УКАЗАННОГО ПОРЯДКА!!!
*
Вот те самые 3 шага к успеху:

Вам нужно зарегистрироваться в системе Yandex Money, которая находится по адресу http://money.yandex.ru.
Хорошенько ознакомьтесь с данной системой, как она работает, откройте свой кошелек, выберите оптимальный для себя вариант пополнения кошелька и внесите 30 рублей на свой кошелёк.
Возьмите первый номер кошелька из нижеуказанного списка, отправьте на него 5руб., в поле «Комментарии» перечислите (скопируйте) все шесть кошельков, на которые вы перечисляете по 5 рублей (таким образом, модератор будет проверять все кошельки, чтобы не было обмана, и не было счета, который бы попал нечестным путем). Все, что Вы сделали, это вошли в систему данного проекта для того, чтобы стать его участником. Яндекс, в свою очередь будет получать определенную комиссию при перечислении на Ваш счет электронных денег.
Затем отправьте по 5 руб. на следующие 5 кошельков (всего получится 30 руб. в 6 кошельков):



Не забудьте написать в поле «Комментарии»: (скопируйте) все шесть кошельков, на которые вы перечисляете по 5 рублей.
*
*Теперь ВНИМАНИЕ!!! (для того, чтобы и Вам впоследствии переводили деньги!!!) вычеркните из этого списка ПЕРВЫЙ кошелёк и переместите 2-ой кошелёк на место 1-го, который Вы стёрли, 3-ий - на место 2-го, 4-ый - на место 3-го, 5-ый - на место 4-го и 6-ой - на место 5-го! А в шестой номер, который оказался пустым, ВПИШИТЕ НОМЕР Вашего КОШЕЛЬКА!!!!!!!!!

Повторяю, чтобы получать доход, необходимо отправить на каждый из этих 6-ти кошельков по 5 руб. - иначе сетевыми модераторами Яндекс кошельков, обслуживающими данный проект, Вы просто не будете включены в систему. Так как данная система является полностью автоматизированной, то есть когда Вы отсылаете первые 5 рублей на кошелек, прося внести Вас в список кошельков, то сетевой модератор сначала сверяет тот список кошельков, на который Вы отправили 30 рублей. Затем, из него убирая первый и добавляя Ваш кошелек на последнее место, создает новую базу данных, которая полностью совпадет с измененной Вами самостоятельно.
Взнос в 30 рублей расценивается как присвоение Вам права на участие в проекте. Эта сумма побуждает пользователей активировать интернет кошельки Яндекс.
В случае если оплата не будет произведена, Вас вычеркивают из списка участников и будет порвана вся цепь, которая могла бы последовать за Вами, работая на Вас. Кошельки должны заменяться именно в такой последовательности, которая указана выше (со 2го на первый, с 3го на второй и тд.) иначе пользователь также будет удален сет. модераторами из списка участников проекта.
*И ТЕПЕРЬ САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ (3 ШАГ): РАЗМЕСТИТЕ ЭТУ СТАТЬЮ НА МАКСИМАЛЬНО ВОЗМОЖНОМ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ ПОЧТОВЫХ АДРЕСОВ, ФОРУМОВ, НОВОСТНЫХ ЛЕНТАХ (News Groups) И ЛОКАЛЬНЫХ СЕТЕЙ!
ЗАПОМНИТЕ, что чем больше Вы разместите, тем выше будет ВАШ доход, и этот доход будет НАПРЯМУЮ ЗАВИСЕТЬ ОТ ВАС И ТОЛЬКО ОТ ВАС!!!!!!!
*
А теперь я вам объясню, почему вы в любом случае ничего не теряете, а только выигрываете!
Скажем, из 200 размещений я получу только 5 ответов (очень низкая цифра). Значит, я сделаю 25 рублей, находясь на 6 позиции в списке. Теперь эти 5 людей делают опять же МИНИМУМ 200 размещений с моим кошельком на 5 позиции, и только 5 людей отвечают тем первым 5 - это уже 125 рублей. Дальше эти 25 людей делают по 200 размещений с моим кошельком на 4 строчке и только 5 отвечают - мой доход 625 рублей. Теперь эти 125 людей, разместив и получив только по 5 ответов, дают мне 3125 рублей прибыли (я на 4 позиции). Дальше смешнее: эти 625 делают по минимум 200 размещений со мною на 3 строчке и только 5 людей отвечают - это 15625 рублей. Самое интересное это то, что эти 3125 людей сделают еще по 200 размещений, ну а если им ответят только 5 людей, то я уже получаю 78125 рублей. 
В внушительная цифра, не так ли? И это всё за первоначальный вклад в 30 р. Вы себе можете представить, что тысячи людей со всего мира присоединяются к Интернету и читают эти статьи каждый день. Так же как и вы сейчас читаете эту!!!
Поэтому подобный проект особенно перспективен в России, где Интернет развивается сейчас очень бурно, и все большее количество граждан может позволить себе компьютер с выходом в Интернет.
Так что? Потратите ли Вы 30 рублей, чтобы узнать работает ли это??? Это строка для пессимистов, судите сами: каждый день в Интернете появляются от 20000 до 50000 новых пользователей.
Итак, *первое* направление Вашей работы – это размещение в Интернетеобъявлений о предложении работы. На них будут приходить отклики от заинтересованных лиц с просьбой сообщить подробности. В ответ Вы будете отсылать данный файл (user.), но уже в Вашей редакции – после оплаты вступительного взноса в 30 рублей Вы удалите первый счет, оставшиеся пять передвинете на строчку вверх, а на шестую позицию разместите свой счет.
*Второе* направление Вашей работы, может быть, даже более результативное – это прямая рассылка данного файла (user. – в Вашей редакции) людям, которые выложили в Интернете свои резюме в поисках работы. А чтобы получатели не воспринимали Ваше письмо как спам (надоедливую рекламу), надо обязательно обращаться к ним по имени отчеству и объяснять, что Вы ознакомились с их резюме на таком-то сайте и приглашаете их к участию в интересном проекте. В теме сообщения необходимо указать, например, «rabota» и привести сокращенное название того сайта, где Вы почерпнули резюме. Тогда человек прочитает Ваше письмо, а не сотрет его, даже не ознакомившись. Такая рассылка является вполне законной, т.к. носит адресный характер. Человек лично объявил о желании найти работу. Он добровольно опубликовал свое резюме, чтобы получать предложения о работе. Ваше предложение является одним из таковых. Вы лишь отвечаете на его запрос.

Полезный и *очень важный* совет: не сбавляйте темпа рассылок, пока не убедитесь, что Ваш доход приобрел устойчивый ежедневный рост. 
Работайте поочередно на самых различных сайтах. Чем больше новых участников Вы привлечете в проект, тем быстрей и тем выше будет расти Ваша сумма. 
Реальное поступление средств на Ваш счет начинается, как правило, спустя неделю после массовой рассылки файла “user”. Судите сами, человеку, которого Вы привлекли в проект, нужно открыть свой Яндекс- кошелек. Но новый кошелек пустой. Значит, ему еще нужно сходить на почту (в банк, сберкассу и т.д.), чтобы перечислить на свой кошелек необходимые 30 рублей. На зачисление средств уходит по разному до 3 - 4 дней, плюс выходные… И только после этого новый участник включается в работу – перечисляет деньги на 6 кошельков и начинает свою рассылку. Тем людям, которых привлечет уже он, тоже понадобится указанный срок для включения в работу… и т.д. Поэтому не опускайте руки. Постоянно нарабатывайте надежную базу, не сбавляйте темпа рассылок. Не сомневайтесь, волна, поднятая Вами, уже пошла по Интернету и обязательно достигнет Вашего кошелька…

*Как распространять информацию в форумах:
*
Открываем поисковик rambler.ru, yandex.ru, google.com, aport.ru, 
yahoo.com (или любой другой)
Пишем в строке поиска что-то наподобие поиска форума и открытия новой темы или указываем «работа».
Поисковик найдет тысячи страниц, ссылки на которые сразу приводят на страницу для заполнения новой темы форума.
Следующие рекомендации помогут Вам дать объявление:
Зайдите на один из сайтов, к примеру:
www.Job.ru , www.1job.ru , www.regionet.ru
(Разберемся с Job.ru)
Нажмите на ссылку «добавить вакансию».
В поле *должность*, например, сотрудник для удаленной работы на дому; или независимый менеджер и т.п., но лучше постоянно придумывайте что-то новое, т.к. к традиционным названиям, приведенным выше, интерес постоянно падает.
В поле *возраст* укажите от 18 до 40
*Образование и Опыт работы* пропустите. 
*Заработная плата* от $ 500
*Пол*: я лично рекомендую исключительно «женский». 
*График работы*: свободный
*Занятость*: любая или по совместительству
*Город*: Вот поле город САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ. Вы должны выбрать все города один за другим, начать с буквы А, закончить буквой Я.
Вы должны опубликовать (можно даже одинаковые, но не более 5 подряд) объявление для каждого города. Лучше всего, если Вы это сделаете в один день, тогда на следующий день и в течение дней 5-6, Вам вообще не придется размещать объявления.
Зачем это делается. Это уже проверено, когда человек ищет работу и заходит на этот сайт, он выбирает ссылку поиск вакансий. Там можно выбрать критерии поиска. Обычно заполняется поле город. А если Вы опубликуете только, например, для Владивостока, Новосибирска и Брянска, то человек, скажем, из города Омска никогда не увидит Ваше объявление. Объявления нужно разместить для КАЖДОГО ГОРОДА В ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ. 
Результат Вы увидите уже утром.
Текст объявления: (не более 2000 символов)
2000 символов довольно много (по сравнению с остальными сайтами). Поэтому и написать можно много, но не нужно!
*Контактная информация*:
*Имя* :Kiss:  Вводи свое имя или псевдоним
*Телефон* :Kiss:  телефон нужно указывать обязательно. Я обычно ставлю 
(000)00-00-00.
*E-mail*: ну это понятно.
Размещение вакансии:
*Раздел*: другие сферы деятельности (он самый посещаемый)
*Срок хранения*: на все 30 дней
*Вы согласны на публикацию вашего объявления в изданиях по трудоустройству*: 
ДА!
*Пароль*: и придумайте пароль.

Даже если Вы разместите объявления ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ГОРОДОВ только на этом сайте, то для начала этого будет уже достаточно. Если люди ищут в сети работу они всегда заходят на Job.ru. и подобные страницы.
После размещения объявлений проверяйте - удалось ли их разместить. То есть, заходите на сайт, как если бы Вы искали работу, и выбирайте тот раздел, где вы размещали объявления. Если разместить объявление не удалось, то размещайте на других сайтах, поисковик выдаст Вам целый список
1job.ru и regionet.ru удобны тем, что после размещения объявления для одного города Вам не нужно вводить всю информацию заново для другого. Вы просто поменяете название города и нажмете ОК.

Находите сайты, где люди бесплатно размещают объявления и где они оставляют свои электронные адреса. Отсылайте на эти адреса свой файл “user”!!!
*Кстати*, огромный резерв – это сайты, посвященные отдельным городам (областям, регионам). На них, как правило, присутствует раздел «работа». Там зачастую можно собрать урожай гораздо больший, нежели на всероссийских сайтах трудоустройства.
*
Не теряйте времени – станьте богаче уже сегодня! Удачи всем!!!
Лучше использовать шанс, чем потом сожалеть об упущенных возможностях!
*
И еще: иногда лица, ознакомившиеся с проектом, присылают мне письма, что, мол, все это ерунда. На что я обычно отвечаю: а в чем проблема? Почему Вы готовы работать не покладая рук на какого-то «доброго» дядю за очень умеренную плату и не хотите потрудиться на себя? Разве 30 рублей - такие уж большие деньги? Попробуйте – и звонкая монета никогда не иссякнет в Вашем кошельке. И Вы будете сами себе хозяином, не будете ни от кого зависеть!!! А пустые рассуждения Вам ничего не добавят. Надо только засучить рукава, сесть за компьютер и точно следовать приведенным выше указаниям. Вот и все!

Хочу напомнить Вам анекдот о человеке, который во время потопа сидел на крыше своего дома и упорно твердил: «Я молюсь, значит, со мной ничего не случится». Сначала к нему подплыло бревно, человек его оттолкнул. Затем мимо проезжали соседи на лодке и предложили поехать с ними. Упрямец опять отказался. Затем за ним прилетели спасатели на вертолете. Мужчина отверг и их призывы. И в конце концов утонул… Когда он попал на небо, то первым делом возмущенно спросил у Бога: «Как же так? Ведь я же усердно молился. И Ты не помог мне! Почему я утонул?». «Странный ты человек, - ответил Бог. – А кто же тебе посылал сначала бревно, затем лодку, а потом вертолет?..»
Поучительно, не правда ли? Если Вы реально хотите разбогатеть, то следует использовать любой шанс. К сожалению, мир устроен так, что, стоя у станка, сколотить настоящий капитал не возможно…
*[U]1 КАК СКАЧАТЬ “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЁК”.
Вот ссылка, его объём 1,90mb. Скачиваем самый обычный и всё!
После того как скачали, просто установите его.
http://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=xxxxxxxxxxx

2 КАК ОТКРЫТЬ СЧЁТ В “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЬКЕ”.
Заходим в настройки “КОШЕЛЬКА” и нажимаем открыть счёт, там при подключённом Интернете, заполняем Ф.И.О.(Пишем правду, чтобы снимать и класть деньги) и Вам присваивают 13-ти значный счёт. Вот и всё.

3 КАК ПОЛОЖИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ В “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЁК”.
САМЫЙ ПРОСТОЙ СПОСОБ
ЕСТЬ РАЗНЫЕ АВТОМАТЫ, ГДЕ ВЫ КЛАДЕТЕ ДЕНЬГИ САМИ И ПОПОЛНЯЕТЕ ТАМ, К ПРИМЕРУ, БАЛАНС МОБИЛЬНОГО ТЕЛЕФОНА, ВОТ ТАМ И МОЖНО ПОСЛАТЬ 30 РУБ. ОНИ ЕСТЬ ВО ВСЕХ ГОРОДАХ. УЗНАТЬ ИХ АДРЕС http://money.yandex.ru/points.xml?method=1
ЧТОБЫ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ АДРЕСА ТАКИХ АППАРАТОВ, НУЖНО ИМЕТЬ ЯЩИК В ЯНДЕКСЕ. Заходите на сайт и там нажимаете на “Внести деньги”
А если подобных автоматов нет, Вы можете пойти в “Импэкс” банк (ОН ЕСТЬ ВО ВСЕХ ГОРОДАХ), там идете в кассу и говорите: «Мне нужно отправить деньги в YANDEX “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЁК”, или просто YANDEX деньги» - называете счёт своего КОШЕЛЬКА и даёте 30 рублей. ВОТ ДЕНЬГИ УЖЕ В ПРОГРАММЕ.

4 КАК ПОСЛАТЬ ПО 5 РУБ НА 6 СЧЕТОВ?
В программе нажимаете «Послать деньги», вводите счёт и всё.

5 КАК СНИМАТЬ ДЕНЬГИ С “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЬКА”.
Нажимаете «Снять деньги», далее выбираете подходящий банк своего города, лучше выбирать банки, где не нужно открывать счёт, набираете далее данные владельца программы “ИНТЕРНЕТ КОШЕЛЁК”, и данные того, кто будет получать деньги в банке (там понадобится информация, например, Ваш паспорт; пишите правду, иначе не дадут денег)
Очень хороший способ – это заходить в чат и в информации в каждом нике, копировать почтовый адрес(@mail), и всем подряд посылать письмо с прикреплённым “User”, удобно перенаправлять письмо в mail.ru.
Вот ссылка на чат в Mail.ru http://chat.mail.ru/
Работая по несколько часов в день, можно зарабатывать до 30000 в месяц, а если работать весь день, рассылать письма, то можно зарабатывать очень много!

И еще очень важный момент, для рассылок этого письма используйте любые другие сайты, кроме Яндекс, иначе ваш адрес заблокируют за рассылку, рассылка на Яндекс сайте запрещена, очень замечательно, специально для этого создать отдельный почтовый адрес на Рамблере (например). Удачи в Ваших начинаниях.







Что можете сказать???

Вызывает опасение то, что если это разместить на форуме, то тут жепоследует бан за спам!!! Не так ли???
*[/COLOR]

----------


## Толик

Пирамида)
Не ведись!

----------


## drongo

верно, в баню сразу отправляют и бесплатно  :Wink:

----------


## snake7

:Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Классика жанра, пришло сегодня. Очень посмеялся по поводу бесплатного дополнения русской версии :Smiley:  

============================
От кого:jessica awa <[email protected]> 
Тема:	I WILL LIKE TO KNOW YOU MORE

DEARREST ONE,
 I am a single girl searching for my soul mate, after reading a little about your profile while i was surfing the net and i became interested in you ,   So please give me the chance to introduce myself to you.
 My names are Jasmine Jessica Awa i am 23 yrs old , i came from Liberia in Africa. I am the only daughter of Dr  Wilson Awa.  my  late father  was the director of 'AWA INDUSTRIAL COMPANY LIMITED' (AICL) before his death from the war going on in my country .
It was on one early morning attack to my family killing  my parents on a cold blood  i am the only one left. i  flew to a near by country Dakar Senegal where we are staying now as a refugee. I am doing my second year in nursing school before the incident occured.
Please kindly contact me with this my private email address  so that i can send my pictures to you for further introductions. I will also want to know your likes and
dislikes.
I will tell you more about me in my next mail.
Awaiting to hear from you very soon, God bless you
your's  in love,
 jasmine jessica.


ДЕАРРЕСТ ОДИН,
 Я - единственная девочка, ищущая моего задушевного друга, после чтения немного о вашем профиле, в то время как я
занимался серфингом сеть, и я заинтересовался Вами, Так пожалуйста дайте мне шанс представиться к Вам.
 Мои названия - Джасмин Джессика Оа, я являюсь 23 ырс старый, я
приехал из Либерии в Африке. Я - единственная дочь Доктора Вайлсона Оа, мой умерший отец был директором яВА ИНДУСТРИАЛьНАЯ КОМПАНИЯ, ОГРАНИЧЕННАЯь (АИЦЛ) перед его
смертью от войны, продолжающейся в моей стране.
Это было на одном рано утренним нападением к моей семье, убивающей моих родителей на хладнокровии, я являюсь
единственным оставленным. я летел в соседнюю страну Дакарский Сенегал, где мы остаемся теперь как беженец. Я делаю мой второй год в грудной школе прежде, чем
инцидент произошел.
Пожалуйста доброжелательный связываются со мной с этим моим частным адресом электронной почты так, чтобы я мог послать мои картины Вам для
дальнейших введений. Я буду также хотеть знать ваш, любит и не любит.
Я скажу Вам больше обо мне в моей следующей почте.
Ожидание, чтобы получить известие от Вас очень
скоро, Да благословит вас Господь
влюбленный ёурьс,
Jasmine Jessica.
========================
Занавес!  :Wink:

----------


## GraceGotier

Мне пришло то же самое... Еще фотки прислало он мне...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Windows100

You won the sum of Ј891,934.00 pounds from our yearly
PROGRAME, you are hereby
advice to get back to us, to claim your prize.
Contact MR.Maxwell Johnson
Email mrmaxwelljohnson_claimsdept  <at> live.com
Claims Requirements:
1.Full Names:2.Home Address:3.Sex:4.Phone Number:5.Occupation

Mrs Dianne Thompson.
Promotions Manager.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

ou won the sum of &#163;2,000,000 GBP from our WEEKLY  PROGRAME, you are hereby adviced to get back to us, to claim your prize.
Contact  Mr.Harrison Beltis
Email:[email protected]
Claims Requirements:
1.Full Name:......
2.Sex......
3.Age.....
4.Phone Number:...
5.Occupation
5.Country Of Residence.....
Mrs. Sarah Benayoun.
Promotions Manager.

----------


## Зинка

Я тоже что-то выиграла.
Впрочем, мне такие письма от нигерийских вдов каждый день приходят.

CONGRATULATIONS,

Ref num: LRP/27-DE/8674,
Batch: LRP/07/38

You are hereby notified that your email identity has won EUR 1 000000(One million Euro) after our final email draws conducted last week.

FOR FURTHER DETAILS CONTACT:

Mr.Wilson Gart
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 00 44 702 405 3153.

YOURS,
Hans-Peters Schossler,
Promotions Manager.

Что интересно - письмо предназначено  undisclosed-recipients: <undisclosed-recipients :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - ам

----------


## ИРИХА

НУ ЧТО КТО НИБУТЬ ДОИГРАЛ ДО КОНЦА С ЭТИМ РОЗЫГРЫШЕМ ДЕНЕГ      :Shocked: 
Я ПРОСТО СПРАШИВАЮ ПОТАМУ ЧТО ТОЖЕ ПРИШЛО ПИСЬМО ТАКОЕ ,  ТИПА ВЫИГРАЛИ 820.000$. CТОИТ С ЭТИМ ЗАВЯЗЫВАТСЯ ИЛИ НЕТ ?

----------


## Groft

даааа))) все выйграли по миллиону буриков  :Smiley:

----------


## StHev

помню, как радовалась когда лет так в 15 получила подобное письмо ))
а как же ))

----------


## SDA

Как играть с интернет-мошенниками в кошки-мышки?
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-7991/

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Отличная статейка, почитал не без улыбки! :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Еще одно типовое "нигерийское" письмо завещание "умирающего"  :Smiley:  : 
От: госпожа Анастазия Дьего
C/o авеню Сантьяго, 30/27, 02934,
Мадрид,
Испания.
Электронная почта: [email protected]

Внимание: Братья/Друг

Я - госпожа Анастазия Дьего, 73 года и истинный христианин, которые верят в Бога чертовски от Владимира, Россию. Я женился г. Мигуэльу Дьего из Испании отставной военно-морской флот и международного автомобильного торговца, который имеет дело на импорте и экспортировании различных автомобилей как: Жужжалка, Honda, Бентлей, Форд, Катит Royce и еще много автомобилей. В году 2005 мой нежно возлюбленный муж и мой единственный сын умерли в автомобильной катастрофе на их пути к Валенсии, Испании. Мой муж и я управляем Объединенным Счетом в банке в Испании, которая мы имеем суммарную сумму Евро за 7.5 миллионов ?,  эквивалентных 278 846 300 миллионам российских Рублей (Двести семьдесят восемь миллионов, Восемьсот сорок шесть тысяч, Триста российских Рублей), который был депонирован в нашем счете в банке в Испании.

Поскольку я пишу Вам теперь на моей больной кровати, я имею быть допущенным в Больничном De Мадрид в Испании из-за проблемы рака, которая воздействовала каждой части моего тела. Мое условие теперь является очень критическим и согласно доктору хирургической операции, который рассматривает меня, он говорит, что я имею коротко время, чтобы жить на землю, потому что рак повредил серьезные части и легкие в моем теле, что я не мог бы соответствовать 2 неделям.

Зная мое условие и мое короткое время проживания, я решил пожертвовать фонд в моем счете в банке любой искренней или заслуживающей доверия личности или к церкви, которая будет использовать часть фонда для приютов, вдов, лишенных матери младенцев, помогая нуждающемуся и пытаться, что дом Бога сохраняется.

Библия сделала нас, чтобы понять, что благословлял - рука, которая дает. Я принимал это решение, потому что я не имею никакого ребенка, который унаследует эти деньги, и мои родственники являются очень злыми, потому что они не заботятся обо мне, и я не хочу передать деньги в их счет. Я не хочу ситуацию, посредством чего часть этих денег не будет использоваться в помощи нуждающемуся, поскольку я проинструктировал. Это - то, почему я принимаю это решение. Я не боюсь смерти следовательно, я знаю, куда я иду. Я знаю, что я собираюсь находиться в груди Бога. Массовое бегство 14 ПРОТИВ 14 говорит, что лорд будет бороться с моим случаем, и я буду держать мой мир.

Я не нуждаюсь ни в какой телефонной коммуникации в этом отношении из-за моего здоровья, потому что доктор проинструктировал меня не использовать телефон из-за Высокого кровяного давления. С Богом все вещи возможны. Как только я получаю ваш ответ, я дам Вам контакт банка здесь в Испании и скажу моему адвокату файлу документы для Вас как моя следующая из семьи, которая будет представлена банку. Я хочу, чтобы Вы и церковь всегда молились относительно меня, потому что Бог - мой пастух. Мое счастье - то, что я жил жизнью достойного христианина. Кому бы ни это хочет служить, Бог должен служить ему в духе и правде. Пожалуйста всегда будьте набожны на всем протяжении вашей жизни мое дорогое.

Свяжитесь со мной на вышеупомянутой электронной почте адрес (электронной почты) для большего количества информации. Пожалуйста уверьте меня, что Вы будете действовать соответственно как я Заявленный здесь.

Надежда получать ваш быстрый ответ.

Останьтесь благословляемыми в Боге.

Ваши в Христе,
Госпожа Анастазия Дьего
Электронная почта: missanasta[email protected]

...Митька помирает, ухи просит"  :Plach:

----------


## mania

а вы чего всю эту дрянь открываете и читаете?????? :Huh:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> а вы чего всю эту дрянь открываете и читаете??????


чтобы показать остальным что это действительно дрянь  :Wink: 
есть люди которые верят в это всё.

----------


## SDA

Пришло на Mail.ru:
POWER BALL LOTTERY <[email protected]> 
Лотерея Powerball международных,
Отделение: 48 Spethrone Groove,
TW19 7 JN, Санбери в Темзу,
Ближний Секс, Лондон.
Соединенное Королевство
WWW.POWERBALLONLINE.CO.NR

УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ НАГРАДЫ
Уважаемый победитеB Bь,
Ваш адрес электронной почты, победить ($ 945,000usd) контакт агента
Ниже по освобождению ваши деньги
Имя: Г-н Дэниел Патрик
EMAIL: [email protected]
Телефон: +447024025850
Лондон Управления.
Адрес электронной почты голосованием обрати
ь состоялась 10/12/2008.
это было сделано на основе случайной выборки из электронной почты всего
мира.
Это бесплатная лотерея поощрения для поощрения наших клиентов и
пользователей электронной почты к тому, чтобы наш

Лотерея.
Просто напишите на ниже следующую информацию
1.Your полное имя,
2.Phones номера,
3.Country
4.Age
СПАСИБО

----------


## priv8v

интересно узнать бы статистику: какой процент "клюнувших" на *такие* кидала: 
 * само кидало примитивно и большинству отлично известно
 * явно переводилось переводчиком, при этом часть слов не переведена, а остальная часть ... - в общем и так все видно  :Smiley: 

У самого у меня есть идея собрать статистику по немного другому виду мошенничества...но об этом в другой теме, когда соберу статистику  :Smiley: 
Но интересует статистика по *подобному* разводу

----------


## XP user

> Ближний Секс, Лондон.


О таком городе я никогда не слышал. Что за робот перевёл? Другого секса, чем 'ближнего' не бывает, даже в Лондоне...



> WWW.POWERBALLONLINE.CO.NR


Нажал на ссылку.
Видимо невыгодно организовать такую лотерею:



> Доменное имя: powerballonline.co.nr - Приостановлен. Это означает это доменное имя / аккаунт был приостановлен вероятно из-за нарушения Сроков Обслуживания CO.NR и/или Основных Правил Аккаунта на CO.NR, или из-за некоторой другой причины согласно Регистрационному Соглашению CO.NR. [SNIP]


Почтовый ящик на yahoo.com - это само по себе уже должно быть достаточно для того, чтобы вызвать подозрение...

Paul

----------


## Jolly Rojer

SDA считаю что тема не совсем корректно названа, так как майлру не присылала это письмо. По этому переместил сюда.

----------


## borka

Свеженькое письмо:  :Smiley: 

From: YAHOO AWARDS НАГРАДЫ УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ!! <[email protected]>
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Date: Wed, 15 Oct 2008 16:02:16 -0400
Subj: YAHOO AWARDS НАГРАДЫ УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ!! <[email protected]>


                                   ! 11-13 Victoria Street Ливерпуль L25QQ
                                        Соединенное Королевство

Это сообщить вам, что вы выиграли приз деньги Триста восемьдесят тысяч 
американских долларов ($ 380000,00) за год, 2008 премия поощрения, 
которая организуется для веб-мастеров Inc.

YAHOO! AOL! Hotmail! AIM! Собирает все адреса электронной почты людей, 
которые активны в Интернете, среди миллионов, что подписались на=2
0Yahoo, 
AOL, Hotmail и другие почтовые сетей Шесть человек отбираются 
ежемесячно пользоваться этой акции, и вы один из Отдельные Победители.

                                              Выплата премии и претензии

Победители будут выплачены в соответствии с его / ее урегулирования 
центре. Эта награда должна быть заявлены не позднее 15 дней с даты 
уведомления Нарисуйте. Любая премия не утверждал в тече
ие этого 
периода будет аннулирован.

Ниже ваши идентификационные номера:

Номер партии: Ю. М. 09102XN
Номер: YM35447XN
PIN: YM09788

Эти цифры относятся к Нигерия Расположение файлов, вы просили связаться 
с нашими агентами фидуциарные в Абудже и отправить свой выигрыш 
идентификационные номера ему;

Наименование Агента: Изд Okoro Чарльз

E-Mail: [email protected]

[email protected]
Контактный тел: +234 8039667635

Вам реко=D
0ендуется направить следующую информацию на ваш Претензии 
Агента для содействия освобождению вашего фонда к Вам.

Имя ..............................
Фамилия .............................
Страна ..................................
Контактный адрес .....................
Телефонный номер ................
Факс ............................
Семейное положение .........................
Профессия .............................
Моя Дата рождения ......................
Секс ........................................
Поздравляем!! еще раз.
С уважением в эксплуатации,



Д-р (г-жа) Синтия webbs
.................................................. 
...................
...............................
...............................................


ВНИМАНИЕ!

Не говорить людям о вашей премии до тех пор, пока ваши деньги успешно 
переданы Вам избежать дисквалификации, которые могут возникнуть в связи 
с двойным претензии.

Вы можете также получить аналогичную по электронной почте от людей, 
изображая для других организаций или Yahoo Инк Это только собирать Вашу 
личную информацию от Вас и претендоват
 на своей победе. В случае, если 
вы получите любой электронной почты по аналогии с уведомлением, что 
письмо было отправлено вам, просьба направить копию для нас, и удалите 
его из вашего почтового ящика, и никаких дальнейших предоставить 
соответствие такого лица или органа.
Yahoo не несет ответственности за любые потери средств, вытекающие из 
вышеперечисленных.

 :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Очень посмеялся от пунктика "ВНИМАНИЕ!" весьма мудрые советы! Аля-"Наш лохотрон самый лохотронистый из всех так что пользуйтесь только нашим!"

----------


## essy

А мне в течении месяца присылали письма на английском, правда я малова-то выиграла всего 400000$  :Wink:  Я, как человек совершенно не владеющий этим языком, отправила в ответ сообщение типа "я тупая, ничего не понимаю на английском! вообще я из россии так что шлите письмо на русском!". И вот, прислали. Я ржунимагу)))



От кого:
AUSTRALIA LOTTERY
Дата:
Thu, 16 Oct 2008 03:37:26 -0700
Тема:
Поздравляем!!! Ваша электронная почта стала вас победителем.
Ваше сообщение вы выиграли $ 400000 долларов США. Утверждать, свяжитесь с вашим агентом требований, Mr. Edward Samuel в, 
Электронная почта: [email protected] 
Телефон: +447011146614 

Ваш премии должны быть заявлены до одного месяца и должна храниться в тайне от людей до тех пор, пока ваш приз перечислена в вашем счету наших выплаты банку в Нигерии. 

Австралия лотереи.

----------


## pig

А вот розыгрыш по-русски.

От: Супер приз <*****@land.ru>
Тема: Ценный розыгрыш ноутбуков авто



> Здравствуй, Уважаемый пользователь электронной почты.
> 
> Вас приветствует и поздравляет компания Mobiloil.com.
> 
> В честь своего 15-летнего успешного пребывания на рынке России и стран СНГ наша компания в рекламных целях провела розыгрыш 1500 ценных призов между пользователями электронной почты. Призы от дисконтных карт со скидкой на топливо, компьютеров(ноутбуков), телефонов, трех автомобилей BMW (1,3 и 5-ой серии) и главный приз, это-3 миллиона рублей!!!
> 
> Если вы получили это письмо, значит ваш электронный адрес призовой. Возможно именно ваш электронный адрес выиграл главный приз.
> 
> Что бы узнать какой именно приз был выбран компьютером для вашего электронного адреса, а так же способы и адреса центров выдачи призов, просто позвоните в нашу справочную и назовите ваш e-mail, ФИО, контактный телефон.
> ...


Адрес отправителя в шапке белибердовый, рассылка через спамеров шла.

----------


## Lexxus

Вот везет, вы что-то выигрываете ))

А мне все время приходят предложения по увеличению мужского достоинства... и прочие средства в этом содействующие  :Smiley: )

Прям как в анекдоте:




> Спам-письмо. Тема: 
> Съэкономь на бриллиантах - увеличь свой пенис!


 :Rofl:

----------


## borka

> Вот везет, вы что-то выигрываете ))


Ышшо один выигрыш:  :Smiley: 

From: "Shell Lottery Inc." <[email protected]> 
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Date: Sun, October 19, 2008 16:01
Subj:  Congratulations!! 

SHELL INTERNATIONAL LTD
SHELL FOUNDATION, Нигерия SE1 7NA.
Выигрышные номера

Здравствуйте, счастливую победительницу,

Shell Фонд Нигерии был создан в 2000 году "Шелл" Множественный Миллион групп, и в настоящее время при поддержке Организации Объединенных Наций (ООН), Европейский союз (ЕС) и Экономического сообщества государств Западной Африки (ЭКОВАС).

В рамках празднования годовщины 7 проB 3раммой, "Шелл" Фонд Нигерии, в связи с некоторыми многих национальных компаний и других соответствующих органов выдачи ежегодно в дар США $ 400000,00 (ЧЕТЫРЕХ ТЫСЯЧ ДОЛЛАРОВ США) до восьми повезло получателей.

Вы были отобраны из числа получателей посчастливилось получить награду сумме 400000,00 долл. США (четыреста тысяч долл. США), как благотворительные пожертвования помощь из фонда "Ше=D 0л" в Нигерии соответствии с благоприятной акта парламента.

За дополнительной информацией и претензии, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с вашим агентом претензий со ниже, адрес электронной почты и привести эти цифры. Выигрышные номера: 1 2 26 30 40 21, Ref: 575061725, Batch: 8056490902/188 и денежных кредитов файл исх: ILP / HW 46704/08.

Контактное лицо: Г-н Барри Райт (RCA)
Адрес электронной почты: [email protected]

Примечание: Все выигрыши ДОЛЖ9 5Н быть заявлены не позднее чем через 28 дней после уведомления. Несоблюдение этого требования приведет к прямой отмены.

Не отвечайте на это письмо. Свяжитесь с вашим агентом претензии по адресу: [email protected]

Подписано
Shell лотереи в т.ч.

 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Автоматические переводчики рулят!  :lol:

----------


## fotorama

От кого:mrsmariagray11(гав)aol.in
Кому:	undisclosed-recipients:; 
Тема:	Congratulations For Your Lottery Winning And Contact VerificationOffice!!!!

FROM: THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKE LOTTERY COPORATION. 

		Winning Numbers		11	13	26	34	44	48



AWARD NOTIFICATION: FINAL NOTICE 

Dear Eligible Winner, 
We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 29th of August 2007 from the Australian International Lottery Programme with the following information:
Date: 22/10/2007
Ref: GB8701/LPRC 
Batch: 8056490902/188 
Winning no: 475061725
Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.Your name was attached to ticket number; 575061725 8056490902 serial number 6741137002 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows: 
11-13-26-34-44-48 bonus number 17,which consequently won the lottery in the second category. You hereby have been approved a prize of US$500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participants were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from One hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East and Africa as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.
This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies in Australia as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the commmunities where they have operational base. Further more your details(e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam,Holland, as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$500,000.00 will be released to you from our Australian regional branch bureau in Londom Uk .
We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our Verification Office Fiducial Agent: 
CONTACT NAME: Agent Derek Smith 
EMAIL ADDRESS: info.lottoverificationoffice(гав)yahoo.com.my

To file for your claim . Please quote your Date of draw, Reference Number, Batch Number and Winning Number, which can be found on the top-left corner of this message. Also, you should give in your telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize has been released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programmer by non-participant or unofficial personnel. 
Note, all winnings MUST be claimed BEFORE 9th of Noveber2007, otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed and eventually donated to charity.Congratulations once again on your winning!
ALSO ENSURE YOU TYPE THE E-MAIL ADDRESS CORRECTLY TO ENSURE SAFE & QUICK MAIL DELIVERY/RESPONSE. ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIALITY ON THE PART OF WINNERS WILL RESULT TO DISQUALIFICATION.




Michael J. Armstead 
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. 
CONTACT VERIFICATION OFFICE  CLAIMS AGENT AT THE EMAIL ADDRESS BELOW: 
NAME: Agent Derek Smith .
Email: info.lottoverificationoffice(гав)yahoo.com.my


Check out the new AOL.in. Get your free email, keep in touch with friends and family using AOL Messenger and stay up to date with the latest in News, Cricket, Bollywood, Music and much more!

----------


## Hanson

> Внимание Победитель,
> 
> Сегодня в вашей электронной почте идентификатор был выбран путем голосования, компьютерные системы, как победитель лотереи "Шелл программы.
> 
> Вы должны связаться с Вашей претензии агента для оплаты процесса и включают в себя вашу личную информацию для гладких сделки.
> 
> Заявление агента: Francesca Doni
> Электронная почта: [email protected]
> Для проверки цели, Переслать ему ваши претензии подробности ниже;
> ...


чтото зажали денег, всего то 400000 ))))

----------


## Windows100

Dear Lucky Winner,

This Email is to inform you that you emerged a Category (A) winner with
the sum of $2,500,000.00USD on our online draws.
Your email address is Identified with the

Ref Number:NL 56 3564.
Batch Number:256643894-NL/2008

The online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive list of
25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked
by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet. No
tickets were sold. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


You are therefore to receive a cash prize of $2,500,000.00. (Two Million
Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) from the total payout
CONGRATULATIONS!!!. Your prize award has been insured with your e-mail
address and will be transferred to you upon meeting our requirements,

For statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory
report.
To file in for the claims of your winning cashprize, you are advised to
contact our Certified and Accredited claims agent for
category "A" winners with the information below:
______________________
CLAIMS AGENT

Name:Melvin Scott
Email:melvinscott_claimsdept2008<гавкало>yahoo.cn
Tel:+31 619 898 242
Fax:+31 847 439 743
_______________________
You are advised to provide him with the following information below:

First Name:
Last  Name:
Telephone/Fax number:
Nationality:
Age:
Occupation:
Ref Number:
Batch Number:

Congratulations!!! And thank you for being a user of the World Wide
Web.

Yours Faithfully,
John Walters
Lottery Coordinator.

----------


## gdn

Еще к "коллекции" 

Тема: Best regards,

От: "Уведомление директора." <[email protected]>

Кому: Не указано

Дата: 18 Ноябрь 2008

I am pleased to inform you that your e-mail has been successful in terms of
from 200000 British pounds sterling in our latest electronic voting system draws.

Your E-Mail-address associated with UKNL/B4401 with SerialNumber drew 00811C
Rooms:

(02-06-21-23-43-47)

Contact Frank on [email protected] with your full details to verify

1. Name,
2. Country,
3 Contact,
4. Telephone number
5. = D 0omer fax
6. Marital status,
7. Profession,
8. Date of Birth
9. Sex,
10. Victory message

for your claim

Best regards,
Notification of directors.

----------


## bellina

[email protected]>     
ПОБЕДА УВЕДОМЛЕНИЯ
Привет,
Мы рады сообщить Вам относительно
результата Milli Piyango еженедельная лотерея
тотализаторов Электронной почты, за
которую держатся суббота 22 ноября 2008 в
Великобритании. Ваш адрес электронной
почты с числом билета: 56188 с
Регистрационным номером 02098
соответствовал нашим удачливым числам:
03-10-26-28-39-47.
Вы были поэтому одобрены, чтобы
требовать полной суммы приза US$820,000 в
наличных деньгах, отданных в кредит к
файлу NIG/9023118308/03. По совпадению, этот файл
находится в пределах нашего
африканского буклета, и к файлу для
вашего требования, пожалуйста свяжитесь
с нашим африканским агентом оплаты:
Посредник: Джо Смит
Электронная почта: [email protected]
Телефон: 234 803 814 1717
Ваш денежный приз был бы обработан и
выпущен к Вам, как только Вы связываетесь
с этим офисом оплаты.
Поздравления еще раз от всех членов и
штата этой программы.
С уважением,
Denis Coker
http://cekilis.millipiyango.gov.tr/

----------


## valho

Чёт я тоже маленько выиграл
хттп://sites.google.com/a/msemaillotto.com/sites/system/app/pages/meta/domainWelcome




> DATE: 01/03/2009
> REFERENCE NUMBER: MSW-L/200-26937
> BATCH NUMBER: 2009JANTL#22
> SERIAL NUMBER: S/N-00168
> AMOUNT WON: $1,000,000.00 US DOLLARS
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!,
> 
> ...

----------


## valho

Чёт снова выиграл,
WORLD BANK GROUP и Организация Объединенных Наций в сотрудничестве с федеральным Правительство Нигерии, пишут что решили в связи с кризисом помочь мне и выделили 500000 доларриков, просят связаться с дипломатом 
NAME: MR Harrison Amuwo
email: [email protected]
и оплатить 180 для поддержания безопасности, что ль. 




> ATTN: BENEFICIARY,
> Our Ref: WB /UN/FRN/2009
> 
> Your Ref:
> 
> NOTE: THIS IS NOT A SPAM OR ADVERT
> 
> 
> WORLD BANK GROUP AND UNITED NATIONS in conjuction with the FEDERAL
> ...

----------


## topos

Хм... а я на рамблере в течение 3 месяцов ставил эти письма в спам, и вот уже год ни одного таково письма не приходит, либо рамберовская команда постаралася либо они от меня отстали

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Хм... а я на рамблере в течение 3 месяцов ставил эти письма в спам, и вот уже год ни одного таково письма не приходит, либо рамберовская команда постаралася либо они от меня отстали


Многое зависит от ого... хотите вы подобные письма принимать или нет!  :Wink:

----------


## Torvic99

Ура, моя тоже выиграль  :094: 



> Euro Million lottrey award 2009.
> Pol.Lasao, Area Anardi
> 155, 28090 Madrid.
> Spain Branch.
> http://www.euromillions.com/
> 
> We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our computer
> balloting sweepstake held on 9TH, JANUARY 2009. This is a millennium
> scientific computer game in which email addresses were used.
> ...

----------


## aleyna

ya 30 maya poluchila pismo o viigrishe 820000$.ya ne poverila, no zadala sebe vopros :A mojet bit. Vi naverno smeetes nado mnoy.No ya v perviy raz stolknulas s etim.Pomogite mne s sovetom.Ya poslala kopiyu dokumenta.No mne priwlo pismo  chto ono tipo ne dowlo.Ya ne razberayus v takix vewax.Mojet podskajite mne chem eto mne grozit , esli oni poluchili kopiyu moego dokumenta.Ya mesta sebe ne naxoju, kak ya moga klunut na eto.

----------


## valho

А какой документ Вы послали? И ящик скажите на который посылали.

----------


## aleyna

Kopiyu passporta.no ne znayu polucili oni ili.net.Mne priwlo pismo tipo ne polichili kopiyu.,ya ne ponala.ya poslala na [email protected]

----------


## valho

> Kopiyu passporta.no ne znayu polucili oni ili.net.Mne priwlo pismo tipo ne polichili kopiyu.,ya ne ponala.ya poslala na [email protected]


Получили.
Копия паспорта может использоваться в мошеннических целях, ну например так что ли - http://www.oxpaha.ru/publisher_234_28832

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Господа ... я раздосадован... ну почемуже цены так упали... неужели кризис не даст нам стать сразу миллионерами....  а получить всего то какието несчастные  400 000$  :lol:  это кто не по нашему :Wink: 
----------------------
От кого:"AWARD NOTIFICATION OFFICE" <[email protected]>  
Тема:	ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!! Вы выиграли $ 400,00 долларов США.

AWARD ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНОГО УВЕДОМЛЕНИЯ NOTICE


Выигрышные номера: 1 2 26 30 40 21

Поздравляем, вы выиграли $ 400000 долларов США в австралийской лотерее вничью.
Для получения дополнительной информации и претензии, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с вашим агентом с ниже адреса электронной почты и
   цитатой ваш выигрыш numbers.Ticket Номер: 675061725
9356460902, Ref: 575061725, наличными кредитной файл см.: ILP / HW 46704 / 08.


Г-н Эдвард Самюэль
Электронная почта: [email protected]
Телефон: +234-803-730-4650


Примечание: Вы рекомендуется сохранить этот победы конфиденциальной, пока ваши
премия перечислена на ваш счет.


Войдите:
Г-н доброй Мартинс.
Лотерея Координатор

----------
Get even more from your private email hosting service. Visit the pages of Zoner Software and download your free copy of the Zoner Photo Studio 11 program today! Learn more - www.zoner.com.
----------------
Собственно занавес... ни когда нам не стать миллионерами доляровыми  :Sad:

----------


## Гриша

Один я по-ходу ничего не выигрываю  :Sad:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Господа ... я раздосадован... ну почемуже цены так упали... неужели кризис не даст нам стать сразу миллионерами.... а получить всего то какието несчастные 400 000$  это кто не по нашему


Они предлагают не 400 тысяч, а всего 400$  :Smiley:  Причем я произвел некоторые наблюдения по поводу этого типа писем - они всем тупо шлют совершенно одинаковые письма (т.е. выигрышные номер 1 2 26 30 40 21, 675061725 9356460902 ... не заботятся даже об антиспам-фильтрации по этим цифрам). Ссылка в хвосте тоже не изменяется ...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Судя по всему, как было когда то давно забиты цифры в скрипт так он автоматом их вставляет и так же автоматом шлет куда только можно...

----------


## jonyk45

*У меня фот такое письмо от австралийцев: (думаю куда бы потратить 820 000 $*

GET BACK
[email protected]
кому: unlisted-recipients:; no To-header on input

ANNTENTION,
Мы хотели бы сообщить вам, что ваша электронная почта ID только что вы выиграли в общей сложности
сумму $ 500,000.00 (пятьсот тысяч долларов США)
В AUSTRLIAN ЛОТЕРЕИ PROMO в 2009 году ежемесячно наше промо.

В выигрышный билет был выбран из базы данных существующих Интернет
пB Eльзователей электронной почты в режиме онлайн, с которой ваш адрес электронной почты, вышла, как
выигрышный купон в этом месяце повезло глубоко розыгрышах.
Просили представить информацию, необходимую для претензий.

Ref: 45524
Пакет: 81082154/000
Победа нет: LU05US/pdp


КАК ПРЕТЕНЗИЯ ВАШ А премий;
Просто обратитесь в банк для оплаты освободить вашего приза.
BankName: (NATION WIDE BANK LONDOM)
Email: ([email protected])
Контактное лицо: DR JOHN MARSHALL
Телефон: (+447024091680)

Обратитесь в банк со следующей информацией.
Название ..................
СТРАНОВЫЕ ......................
НАЦИОНАЛЬНОСТЬ .........

Свой выигрыш ПОДРОБНОСТИ
REF ... ............
BATCH .....................
Выигрышные номера ...........
AMOUNT WON .....................

С уважением,
MR GISON

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arakcheev

*Я "выиграл" &#163;3,750,000!*

from	Microsoft E-mail Promotions <[email protected]>
reply-to	[email protected]
to	
date	Fri, May 22, 2009 at 2:52 AM
subject	OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION

hide details 2:52 AM (7 hours ago)


Reply

	Follow up message
OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION

The MICROSOFT EMAIL PROMO TEAM is glad to announce that after a successful
completion of the PROMO DRAWS held on the 21st May 2009,your e-mail
address, attached to winning numbers :Sad: 55)
(73) (14)(41) (36) (29) won in the Tenth lottery category.

You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of &#163;150,000,00
GBP(One Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British PoundsSterling) in cash
credited to file REF NO:MSW L/009 28793,BATCH NO:2009MJL-05, this is from
a total prize money of &#163;3,750,000 (Three Million,Seven hundred and Fifty
Thousand British Pounds Sterling), shared among the Twenty five (25)
international winners in this category.

All participants were selected through our Microsoft computer ballot
system drawn from 167,000 Names,as part of our International  \"E-MAIL"\
Promotion Program for our prominent
MS-WORD users all over the world and for the continuous use of the
internet. You are advised to contact the claims processor with the details
below via his e-mail address :

NAME:  Michael E Ross
EMAIL: [email protected]
TEL:   +44 703 590 2789

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU ARE TO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION TO CLAIM YOUR
WINNINGS:

1.Full Name....................................
2.Address:.....................................
3.Phone:...............Fax:...................
4.Country:....................................
5.Sex/Gender....................................

In order to avoid unnecessary delay and complications,please remember to
quote your reference and winning ticket number in all correspondence with
your claims officer.Your secret pin code is ML0757985.Be warned that cases
of double claims and unwarranted abuse of this program will be legally
pursued.


YOURS FAITHFULLY,
STEPHANIE WILLIAMS.

----------


## RiC

Привет, 

Ваш адрес электронной почты был выбран
победитель в Milli Piyango еженедельная
лотерея тотализаторов Электронной
почты. Информация победы в течение
Суббота, 30 мая 2009 включает: 

Число билета: 56188 
Регистрационный номер: 2098 
Удачливые числа: 10-18-32-37-38-48

( наш вебсайт: hxxp://cekilis1.millipiyango.gov.tr/ ) 

Вы были поэтому одобрены, чтобы
требовать полной суммы приза US$820,000 в
наличных деньгах, отданных в кредит к
файлу NIG/9023118308/03. По совпадению, этот файл
находится в пределах нашего
африканского буклета, и к файлу для
вашего требования, пожалуйста свяжитесь
с нашим африканским агентом оплаты: 

Посредник:    Peter Martins 
Электронная почта:    [email protected] 
Телефон:     +234 706 120 3091 

Ваши требования приза и передача будут
сделаны, как только Вы связываетесь с
этим агентом оплаты. 

С уважением, 
Denis Coker 
LONDON - UK OFFICE
+44  792 435 0149
hxxp://cekilis1.millipiyango.gov.tr/

----------


## valho

Ооо... нет, снова это  :Furious3: 




> ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ NOTICE
> Внимание: лауреат,
> Мы хотели бы сообщить вам о ваших приз освобожден в первый месяц этого года на Международной Австралия Лотерея программист. Это полностью основанной на электронном выборе победителей, используя их адреса электронной почты. Ваше имя было придано билет число 76430923 8734655890 серийный номер 408211, партия обращает повезло номера следующим 03-09-10-24-42 бонус число 010, которое, следовательно, выиграл в лотерею во второй категории.
> 
> Таким образом, Вы были утверждены единовременную сумму US $ 700,000.00 (в долл. США) наличными кредитной файл исх OHUI / IT 34198/09 от общего объема денежной премии US $ 5,600,000.00 (в долларах) разделяет среди восемь счастливых победителей все, что вам нужно сделать, это свяжитесь с нашим претензиям Gent драм Гюго, который расскажет вам, как утверждают ваши приз.
> 
> Победа Word:UKL
> Дата: 14/6/2009
> Ref: 575061/03
> ...

----------


## Nadegda.58

Но толком , то никто и ничего не сказал. Что это за обман? в чем суть то ? Ведь денег не просят. Просят выслать копию паспорта.( а это обычно первые две страницы) , заполнить анкету, и номер счета. У меня счкт есть, а посчитать там нечего-на счету 10 руб.  А кто -нибудь отправлял Юто что просят ??? Ответте кто -нибудь. может -мы их не понимаем, так же как они нас ???

----------


## Damien

> Но толком , то никто и ничего не сказал. Что это за обман?


читать первую страницу. 9 месагу например...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ведь денег не просят. Просят выслать копию паспорта.( а это обычно первые две страницы) , заполнить анкету, и номер счета.


возьмут ваши данные и сами от вашего имени денег попросят, у банка например  :Smiley:

----------


## Wiesel

Я выиграл лимон. Ведь мой мобильный номер +7блаблабла. Так мне было сказано в смс от якобы пчелайна. Что нужно для выигрыша? Всего лишь отправить "бесплатную" смс на номер 2009.

По Муз ТВ постоянно идет викторина, где нужно из наборов букв составлять слова. Слова сложные: слово "библиотека" я составил аж за пять секунд (камера дергалась все время). По идее я мог выиграть 200+ тыщ. Правила игры написаны таким шрифтом, что их легко скрывают возможные помехи. А правила простые: звонок на короткий номер стоит **,** руб/мин. В эфир допускается каждый **й дозвонившийся (остальные ждут, пока им "ответят"). В розыгрыше может принять участие каждый **й допущенный в эфир. И ведь все вполне законно.

Виды СМИ, которые используют лохотронщики, разные, от цыган на базаре до интернета. А суть лохотрона все равно одна. Даже если не попросят данных - все равно расстанетесь с денежкой за смс, за дозвон, за "погадать на ручке". А если не нужны деньги - попросят данные.

----------


## tempnet

И мне начали слать :Smiley: :




> От кого:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> It is understandable that you might be a bit apprehensive because you do not know, but I have a lucrative business proposal of mutual interest to share with you. I got your reference to my search for someone who suits my proposed business relationship. Let me start by introducing myself. I am Mr. Patrick Chan Executive Director & Head of Hang Seng Bank Ltd. I have a obscured business recommendations for you. 
> 
> I need your help in the implementation of business project from Hong Kong to your country. This is the transfer of large sums of money. Everything Concerning this transaction shall be legally without hitch. Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters related to this issue. 
> 
> Once the funds have been successfully transferred into your account, will share in proportion to the agreed by both of us. If you are interested, please send the information to kick-start the process; 
> ...

----------


## Chingis911

Сначало мне вот это пришло



```
ROYAL DUTCH SHELL PLC
30, CAREL VAN BYLANDTLAAN
THE HAGUE 2596 HR NETHERLANDS.
Date:16 -07-2009
INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD 2009:
 
 
BENEFICIARY:Aman,   
(Qualification noNL-222-6747,UK-900-56)

This is to acknowledge the receipt of the requested data, and the confirmation of your reliability in this year "ROYAL DUTCH SHELL ANNUAL INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD"
 
Do note that our ROYAL DUTCH SHELL CORPORATE HEAD OFFICE IN LONDON, ENGLAND. African Union(AU) will be incharge of administering your payment. This as ordered by we "ROYAL DUTCH SHELL" here in NETHERLANDS. As the Executive Secretary i must inform you that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have been choosen as one of the lucky Winner in this year " ROYAL DUTCH SHELL ANNUAL INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD" 
 
You are to immediately contact our " ROYAL DUTCH SHELL CORPORATE HEAD OFFICE IN LONDON, ENGLAND. for claim of your Grant Fund. Please do contact the assigned office and officer incharge of your payment with the below information.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Contact Person

GRANT PAYMENT OFFICER.
Contact Person: Edward Ferguson
  Email:  [email protected] 
  Tel: 4470 4572 8821.
ADDRESS: LINK PLACE:24 Hackney Road, 
London, E2 7SJ.England.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Your formal contact with Mr. Bobby Peter Quest., You are to provide him with the below details, for verification purpose and proper proof that you are the rightful beneficiary of the  ROYAL DUTCH SHELL GRANT AWARD.
 
1. Full Name: 

2. Qualification No: 

3. Address and Country: 

4. Phone Number:
 
5. Occupation:
 
In which your CERTIFIED CHEQUE/CASH will be sent. This will enable the GRANT PAYMENT OFFICE prepare a CERTIFIED CHEQUE valued $2,000,000.00 USD (Two Million USD) and all neccesary documents required to clear the Cheque in your Name.  
 
Contact Mr.Person: Edward Ferguson immediately as instructed.
 
Best Of Wishes, 
Executive Secretary. 
Mr. Bobby Peter Quest. 
Claims Processing Manager 
Royal Dutch Shell Foundation Grant Award  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
?????????????????
```

А вот после того как я всё это заполнил, пришло вот это ....





```
ROYAL DUTCH SHELL ANNUAL INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD.
GRANT PAYMENT CENTRE IN THE UNITED KINGDOM.
 
LINK PLACE:24 Hackney Road, London, E2 7SJ.England.
Tel: + 4470 4572 8821.


            Dated:21-7-2009.
 
                                                   
CONCERN:  Amangeldy,
 
Congratulations once again on behalf of the Royal Dutch Shell Grant Award Board. 
 
I wish to formally announce to you that we have received your datas from our head office in NETHERLANDS, and have successfully concluded the Verification process to your own forwarded datas, hence you are therefore cleared for your grant funds which your E-mail won you Luckily. 
 
A Cheque has been issued in your NAME :  and we have concluded the processing of all documents that will facilitate the clearance of the Cheque in any of the International Bank in Your Country: 
 
 
This documents includes the following: 
1. WINNING CHEQUE VALUED THE SUM OF ($2,000,000.00 USD)
2. WINNING CERTIFICATE FROM ROYAL DUTCH SHELL ANNUAL INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD.
3. CLEAR SOURCE OF FUNDS CERTIFICATES (C.S.F.C.)
4. LETTER OF AFFIDAVITS FOR CLAIMS From the U.K Government stating that the GRANT FUND was obtained legally through ROYAL DUTCH SHELL INTERNATIONAL GRANT AWARD. 
 
These documents have been securely sealed and packed for security reasons which makes it impossible for anyone to view it until its been delivered to you.
You can now begin the final step of the claims process, which is the transferring of your cash prize to you. With regards to this, there are three options open to you, you are required to select the most convenient of the three.
 
The options, together with their associated conditions are presented below:
 
Courier of your winning draft to you via any of this channel listed below:
 
FIRST CLASS DELIVERY
Max Delivery Duration...................24Hrs Mailing /freight cost ё95.00  00.00 

Handling Fee      ё83.00 00.00 

Fuel Surcharge        ё50.00 00.00 

Insurance                  ё240.00 00.00 

(Vat5%)                    ё67.00 00.00 

TOTAL                    ё580.00   ONLY 

 
 
SECOND CLASS DELIVERY
Max Delivery Duration.....................48Hrs
Mailing /freight cost ё90.00  00.00 

Handling Fee    ё110.00 00.00 

Fuel Surcharge        ё65.00 00.00 

Insurance                  ё215.00 00.00 

(Vat5%)                    ё60.00 00.00 

TOTAL                    ё540.00   ONLY 

 
 
THIRD CLASS DELIVERY
Max Delivery Duration....................72Hrs
Mailing /freight cost ё75.00  00.00 

Handling Fee      ё83.00 00.00 

Fuel Surcharge        ё95.00 00.00 

Insurance                  ё155.00 00.00 

(Vat5%)                        ё82.00 00.00 

TOTAL                    ё490.00   ONLY 

 
 
FORTH CLASS DELIVERY
Max Delivery Duration....................96hrs
Mailing /freight cost ё40.00  00.00 

Handling Fee               ё25.00 00.00 

Fuel Surcharge        ё75.00 00.00 

Insurance Fee           ё270.00 00.00 

(Vat5%)                    ё15.00 00.00 

TOTAL                    ё425.00   ONLY 

 
 
 Bank to Bank Option: This option is also available in our Delivery systems. it will cost (ё1,200) Pounds Sterlings. after the Charges is paid by the Winner of the ROYAL DUTCH SHELL GRANT . We will make a transfer into the Bank Account you wishes to provide hereafter,then in another (48)Hrs time after a Wire Transfer had taken place in our Bank here.the Funds Transfered will be Credited into the Client Account.
 
Very Important Notice:The Delivery Charges cannot be Deducted from your winnings, and also the Delivery charges are to be Paid by you.This is in accordance with section 13(1)(n) of the UK Shell Award Grant. Act as adopted in 1993 and amended on 3RD July 1996 by the constitutional assembly. This is to protect winners and to avoid misappropriation of funds and win Situaitions.
 
NB: THE DELIVERY/ INSURANCE FEE  ALTOGETHER  IS ABSOLUTELY COMPULSORY, AND MUST BE PAID BEFORE THE SHIPMENT OF YOUR PARCEL  FROM OUR OFFICE, WHILE THE MAILING FEE SHOULD BE PAID TO US BEFORE YOUR PACKAGE WILL BE DELIVERED TO YOUR DOORSTEP.FAILURE TO COMPLY WITH US CAN LEAD TO NON-DELIVERY OF YOUR PARCEL.KINDLY FOLLOW OUR INSTRUCTION RELIGIOUSLY.TO HELP US SERVE YOUR BETTER. 
 
Due to the diplomatic content of your parcel, it will be illegal to ship it without being insured with the FINANCIAL SERVICE AUTHORITY(F.S.A), as it will violate the federal delivery rules governing diplomatic parcel delivery. This means payment for the Delivery fees must be made before shipment to avoid risk. We can not afford to re-issue your cheque if anything goes wrong. In this case payment for the Delivery fee is absolutely compulsory.
 
Indicate the delivery option that is most convenient to you from the above listed options and send us,
 
1.Your Full Residential Address:
2. Direct Tel:
3. State / Country:
Where the parcel will be delivered.

 
Your prize is protected by a hardcover insurance policy, which makes it impossible to deduct any amount from the money before remittance. This means that the above Insurance charges cannot be deducted from your already signed Cheque, and hence must be provided by you before your parcel is shipped. 
 
Awaiting your urgent response.
Mr. Edward Ferguson

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unless otherwise indicated, this message is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the designated recipient(s)ROYAL DUTCH SHELL WINNER. If you are not the intended recipient of this message, you are hereby notified that any review, dissemination, distribution, or copying of this message is strictly prohibited. This communication is for information purposes only and should not be regarded,Immediately Delete it .if you are the Recipient of this message,respond immediately or withing a period of (48)Hours.this is an official message of the Royal Dutch Shell United Kingom.
```

Вот я и почти поверил... (так как, там всё так красиво написано было.. всё реалистично, если перевести, то вообще шикароно поработали...) одним словом обидно, что это спам!

----------


## tempnet

:Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley: 
От кого:
"msft.microword" <[email protected]>  




> MICROWORD.COM CORPORATIONS
> CUSTOMER SERVICE: TARRAGONA ESPAA.
> YOUR MSFT WORD RESOURCE ADVERTISING LINK: 
> http://www.***microword***.com/
> REFERENCE NUMBER: MSFT/ 2009/MFHGDQ/ JULY21/ URQWRG
> Date: 24/07/2009.
> MICROWORD.COM OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION. 
> We write to inform you that your email address as won, in the microword.com online sweepstakes promotions. Your email address was selected randomly from the microword.com automatic computer generated machine, and your email address emerges as one of the online winners. This attracts a prize of Three hundred thousand Euros only (€300,000.00) and a laptop.
> Prizes will be presented to lucky winners on arrival to our office in Tarragona, within the preoid of 15day, after verification procedures are okay. For lucky winners who are unable to come to Tarragona to claim their won prize, Your won prize will be delivered to you by our nominated courier company and do take note, microword.com is not responsible for the delivery changes to your location. You will pay for the cost of delivery your self. Do not respond to this options, if you know you will not pay for the courier service delivery.
> ...

----------


## glider

Вот есть такой сайт в сети называется сайт "организации по борьбе с экономическими и финансовыми преступлениями" (EFCC),оказывается явление довольно известное даже правительству Нигерии.Там можно найти и адреса почты,к кому обращаться,и список разыскиваемых преступников. 

http://www.efccnigeria.org/

----------


## SDA

свежий развод:
Поздравляем!!!
Дорогой победитель,

Это заключается в том, чтобы информировать Вас о том, что ваш адрес электронной почты появились победители СОЕДИНЕННОГО КОРОЛЕВСТВА ЛОТЕРЕИ PROGRAM. Вы с этим был утвержден на претензии на общую сумму ?600,000.00GBP (шестьсот тысяч БРИТИШ Фунтов стерлингов).

Чтобы опубликовать свой приз деньги, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нашим Уполномоченный банк-пB0тельщик (Национальный Вестминстерский банк Лондон), и обеспечить проверку подробно информация: имя, пол, выигранная сумма, семейного статуса и страны, с тем чтобы дать возможность обработки претензий: претензии связь / передача группы Фидуциарная Оплата Банк для ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ ЛОТЕРЕИ ПРОМОЦИЯ.

Г-н Патрик Кокс
Электронная почта: [email protected]
СкаB 6ите: +44-703-595 8635
(Региональное бюро0ретензий Управления)

Не отвечайте на это письмо, НО НАША КОНТАКТНАЯ УДЕЛЕНИЕМ БАНК
Напрямую по электронной почте: [email protected]

С уважением,
Г-жа Андерсон Катрина.
Интернет координатора Великобритания ЛОТЕРЕИ ON-LINE АКЦИИ.
Международная программа
*************( Клиентов )*********

----------


## tempnet

:Smiley: 



> От кого:
> "Bonoloto. Combinacion Ganadora"<[email protected]>  
> Получено:
> 5.08.2009, 14:07 
> Тема:
> Ticket Number: 1 7 10 20 30 32 C:38 R:9. 
> 
> Bonoloto Combinacion Ganadora.
> 
> ...

----------


## Arakcheev

*"Цельный мильён" фунтов*

from	Mrs.Cindy Howard <[email protected]>
reply-to	[email protected]
to	
date	Mon, Aug 10, 2009 at 9:38 PM
subject	Claims of 1,000.000.00 GBP
mailed-by	duq.edu

The Sum Of &#163;1,000,000.00 Pounds has been won by your Address in our
sweepstakes program. Do get back to this office with your claims
requirement such as

1.Name in full 2.Address 3.Nationality 4.Age 5.Sex
6.Occupation 7.Phone/Fax 8.Present Country

----------


## valho

> Вот есть такой сайт в сети называется сайт "организации по борьбе с экономическими и финансовыми преступлениями" (EFCC),оказывается явление довольно известное даже правительству Нигерии.Там можно найти и адреса почты,к кому обращаться,и список разыскиваемых преступников. 
> efccnigeria.org


Он занесён в чёрный список из за спама, так что вряд ли

----------


## Arakcheev

Рабочий стол в Австралии вице-президент Международной корпорации лотереи.
Ref: 575061725
Пакетный: 8056490902/188
Лото типа: мега млн.
Выигрышный номер: 1-2-26-30-40-21

Дорогой победитель,

Это заключается в том, чтобы информировать Вас о том, что ваш адрес электронной почты стали победителем австралийского ЛОТЕРЕИ PROGRAM. Вы с этим были утверждены претендовать на общую сумму $ 400,000 долларов США (четыреста тысяч долларов США).

Чтобы подать для вашей претензии. Пожалуйста цитатой дату ничью, идентификационный номер, Номер партии и выигрышный номер, который можно найти в верхнем левом углу этого сообщения. Кроме того, вы должны предоставить в ваш номер телефона, чтобы помочь найти ваш файл легко. По соображениям безопасности мы советы всех победителей, чтобы эта информация конфиденциальной от населения до тех пор, пока ваши претензии, обрабатывается и ваш приз был выпущен к Вам, а также для общественности. Это часть нашей безопасности протокола об избежании двойного утверждая и необоснованное использование этой программы, не-участника или неофициальных персонала


Эта лотерея была поощряться и авторами которого в conglomorate некоторых многонациональных компаний, а также правительства Австралии, как часть своей социальной ответственности перед гражданами в commmunities, где они имеют оперативную базу. Более того, ваши данные (адрес электронной почты) входит в наши европейские представительства в Амстердаме, Голландия, как указано в вашем играть купон и ваш приз US $ 400,000.00 будет выпущена к Вам от нашего регионального отделения.

КАК ПРЕТЕНЗИЯ ВАША ПРЕМИЯ:

Просто свяжитесь с нашим агентом требований,

Г-н Williams Adams
Телефон ... +234-803-670-0003
Email ...... [email protected]


Чтобы подать для вашей претензии. Пожалуйста цитатой дату ничью, идентификационный номер, Номер партии и выигрышный номер, который можно найти в верхнем левом углу этого сообщения. Кроме того, вы должны предоставить в ваш номер телефона, чтобы помочь найти ваш файл легко По соображениям безопасности мы советы всех победителей, чтобы эта информация конфиденциальной от населения до тех пор, пока ваши претензии, обрабатывается и ваш приз был выпущен к Вам, а также для общественности. Это часть нашей безопасности протокола об избежании двойного утверждая и необоснованное использование этой программы, не-участника или неофициальных персонала.


подписанный,
Mrs. Florence Smith
Лотерейный координатор Австралии

Copyright 1999-2009 Австралии Lotto International. Все права защищены.

----------


## zexer

У меня пока негусто,рамблер забит вот одно нашел.



> Congratulations you won,confirm reciept by sending your name, address, age, phone number etc to [email protected]


Мой ответ: I won?what exactly i won?If this money then how much?You really think russians so stupid to believe such thing?

----------


## Dvornik

флуд!

----------


## Alkador

830 000 US $ 
Всё тоже самое что и у других, но по Русски! Похоже Африканцы в серьез взялись за это дело! 
Мало того что с компьютером разобраться смогли, дык ещё и Русский язык выучили! Их упорство достойно восхещения! 
Самое обидное, я тоже повёлся! А там ведь Русским языком написано...!

----------


## Клименко Дмитрий

Я всех обошел  :Smiley: 
Мне пришло письмо на транслите с сообщением, что нигерийский король
умер и оставил мне 100.000.000$

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Katruk

С наилучшими пожеланиями!

Мы рады сообщить вам, что вы выиграли $ 1,000,000.00 ДОЛЛАРОВ США (один миллион долл. США) из Msft 2010 E-почта Award.

Контакт претензий офицер по электронной почте или по телефону для вашего приза. Его контактная информация приведена ниже;

NAME: DR. Тони Уильямс
E-MAIL: [email protected]
[email protected]
ТЕЛЕФОН: +447024030503

Отправить свой идентификационный номер (MSW-L/200-26937), с тем чтобы сотрудник процесс свой выигрыш и доставить ваш приз для Вас.


С уважением,
Стивен Балмер А.
Генеральный директор Microsoft

==================================================  ===============

Теперь и я миллионером стала...=)

----------


## Armada

Это нигерийский спамер, который рассылает всем уведомления о выигрыше. Вражин надо знать в рожу. :Rtfm:

----------

